# 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Surprise, Surprise



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Just give me a real Bryan/Sami match because everyone else will be dead ass tired. :bryan :zayn3


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

We're really glad that you're our friend, and this is a friendship that will never ever end.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Looking forward to seeing Bray with the title.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Corbin in the main event and Bray with the belt, im in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Miz gonna get mandibled. :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

The *888K Crew* is back!


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Oh my fucking god I still can't believe they actually did something right! This is the biggest surprise since the streak ending. My friend told me and I completely lost my shit. I might actually watch a show for the first time in years.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

THE FIEND TAKES MANHATTAN :cozy


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Waiting for the 3 on 3 Women Match


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Can't wait to see Bray on Miz TV. Don't care about those three matches mentioned in the preview. Hopefully D-Bry and SZ will appear.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Curious to see what is next for Bray Wyatt.

Would love to see them do something with Lacey Evans to take advantage of that feel good Womens match from Saudi.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190135437140070401

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

A throw away 6 Woman tag match, Stale Day going for gold again, Roman/Corbin in the main event......

Mostly looking forward to Miz TV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

Bryan vs Zayn in a 90 minute Ultra Iron Man match. :vince$ :bryan :zayn3


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: 11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Wyatt Era Begins*

If they need to improvise mow, you have access to almost all of the women, so use them. And you have some notable guys that you can use as well.

Maybe have some segments hinting at SS.

Bryan vs. Sami.

Sasha vs. Asuka.

Bayley vs. Kairi.

Aleister Black vs. Roman.

Sonya vs. Carmella.

Miz TV segment.

Set up to SS.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190300241599324160
*SmackDown set for surprises with WWE roster delayed returning from Saudi Arabia*


WWE said:


> The WWE roster is delayed in its return from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, following a historic performance at yesterday’s record-breaking WWE Crown Jewel event.
> 
> More than 175 Superstars, production crew and employees boarded a 747 charter flight back to the United States on Thursday. After the door closed, due to several aircraft problems including mechanical issues, all passengers sat on the tarmac for more than six hours. With SmackDown set to emanate live from Buffalo, N.Y., several Superstars felt so strongly that they arranged for their own separate charter in order to make it back to the U.S. for the show. Due to unforeseen issues, that charter will not land until after the live broadcast on FOX.
> 
> The remainder of WWE’s Superstars, staff and crew will depart on a charter set to depart Saudi Arabia later tonight.
> 
> As always with WWE, the show must go on. Live at 8/7 CT on FOX, SmackDown will feature Superstars, such as Daniel Bryan, The Miz, Carmella, Nikki Cross, Dana Brooke — plus, additional surprises.
> 
> For the latest updates on this story and tonight’s SmackDown, check back with WWE.com and follow WWE on social media.
> 
> Source: https://www.wwe.com/article/wwe-ros...2736575=1&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Stellar

Sucks that they are delayed on getting home from Saudi.

They can easily fill in the 2 hours though with the women, Miz, Daniel Bryan, Zayn, etc.

Hogan and Flair were on a separate plane while flying to Saudi. I wonder if they got out of there. The same for Lesnar, I imagine that he flew separately.

Smackdown is going to be even more interesting than usual due to an unfortunate situation.


----------



## bradatar

Big Daddy Corbin in the main event? Wyatt with the title? And SURPRISES??? Fuck it, I'll bite.


----------



## Kratosx23

So Bray Wyatt is still there. Fuck, man...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

With a limited roster and a few surprises, this could end up being an interesting show. Sucks that Bray won't be there with the title.


----------



## Jedah

How are they gonna get Bray to Raw, that's the only question that matters.

Not worth watching for, of course.


----------



## wrestlingfann

No Bray tonight? That sucks but I wonder what the "surprises" will be.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This show looks interesting.


----------



## JRL

With the delays and uncertainty it leaves plenty of time for Drew Gulak to do a power point presentation.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

When Dana Brooke is listed amongst the "superstars" you know ain't nobody there :lol

Give Bryan a mic for 2 hours and let him talk about global warming, I'd watch.



Jedah said:


> How are they gonna get Bray to Raw, that's the only question that matters.
> 
> Not worth watching for, of course.


Well Brock is feuding with Rey, who is on Raw, so maybe Bray is staying on SD and Brock will move?


----------



## HankHill_85

LMAO, 'surprises'.

"Hey everybody, here's Ron Simmons to say 'DAMN!'"

Just watch that shitty viewership skyrocket!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope the WWE will start hyping Survivor Series tonight with the Women


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Nikki Cross vs Bayley for the smackdown women's title has been announced and confirmed for Smackdown tonight

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...oss-vs-bayley-title-match-for-tonight-661580/


----------



## Whysoserious?

Looks like a must miss show now


----------



## Prosper

Just wild card Becky on there and let Bryan cut a long promo and we’re set.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Just recap RAW for 2 hours.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

> Triple H will reportedly run tonight's WWE SmackDown episode from the KeyBank Center in Buffalo, NY, according to Wrestling Observer Live.
> 
> We've noted at this link how WWE confirmed flight issues coming out of Saudi Arabia, which has led to several blue brand Superstars missing tonight's show. WWE nixed the original line-up for tonight's show and announced that there would be surprises.
> 
> Regarding those surprises, word is that several WWE NXT Superstars are being flown to Buffalo from Florida. There's no word yet on what those NXT Superstars will be doing, or who is being brought in, but we'll keep you updated.


Source: WON & Wrestling Inc


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ready for the A show. :bryan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Give us Kabuki Warriors, make this the perfect week!*


----------



## looper007

Just give Bryan a half an hour match with Johnny Gargano and it be a classic.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

prosperwithdeen said:


> Just wild card Becky on there and let Bryan cut a long promo and we’re set.


She's in Dubai til Saturday.

They could get Charlotte and The Kabuki's though.


----------



## Chelsea

:bryan and :zayn2 to steal the show! :mark


----------



## capitan

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky's in Dubai til Saturday.


The crown prince of shithole Arabia will make sure she's around a lot longer than that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

prosperwithdeen said:


> Just wild card Becky on there and let Bryan cut a long promo and we’re set.


Since NXT stars will be on SD tonight just give me Shayna, IO or even Ciampa on the mic for an hour long with the crutch, then have Johny Gargano come out to challenge anyone on the SD roster.


----------



## bradatar

I’m actually in for what could be a good show with Trips running it and talent we don’t see often. Prayers tho to those still stuck overseas. I don’t care what the macho geeks say I’m worried about them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

- How will Bray Wyatt celebrate last night's victory after defeating Seth Rollins for the Universal title?
- Will Sami Zayn finally wrestle tonight against Daniel Bryan?
- Will we see any of the likes of Adam Cole, Tommaso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano, Pete Dunne, or Velveteen Dream appear tonight?
- Is Bayley feeling threatened by Nikki Cross as her challenger for the Women's title?
- Will the advertised Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin match even happen tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'd like to see Riddle tonight, but I wish it could be an interpromotional dream match between him and Orange Cassidy in a battle of kicking power and prowess. :mark


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I'd like to see Riddle tonight, but I wish it could be an interpromotional dream match between him and Orange Cassidy in a battle of kicking power and prowess. :mark


What's the name of that girl in your sig my brother?

I ask for purely educational reasons of course


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Best option is to just feature Daniel Bryan for the majority of the show. At the very least it will keep fans happy going into the weekend even if the actual show is a let down.


----------



## Chelsea

That's Leanna Decker, SHIV's girlfriend 

I hope D-Bry stays heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Emmanuelle said:


> That's Leanna Decker, SHIV's girlfriend
> 
> I hope D-Bry stays heel.


:nah2 I just borrowed her from @CJ ; He made almost all of the sigs too. :bow

As a matter of fact, he made the nah smiley too. :beckylol.

I wish Bryan would stay heel or at least be a tweener because I do not want the standard weekly I'm glad to be here in X town promo. He should still be the Planet's Champion and call it as he sees it. Alas, I expect him to embrace the YES!


----------



## Mox Girl

Why are people saying Daniel Bryan should stay heel? I think he's a face now, unless he's faking it :lol Cos at the live event I went to last week, he was definitely face, he was playing up to the crowd and he even encouraged the YES chants a bit.


----------



## norris22

Renee Young, Tom Phillips and Aiden English are set as the announcers for Friday’s “SmackDown” on Fox, TheWrap has learned exclusively.
As we previously reported, WWE is currently scrambling to rewrite tonight’s show due to issues with most of its roster and production staff being “delayed” in their return from Saudi Arabia after Thursday’s “Crown Jewel” pay-per-view.

https://www.thewrap.com/renee-young...call-tonights-wwe-smackdown-on-fox-exclusive/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I really liked seeing Smackdown on FS1 so I could watch it live out here in Cali. Now I have to seek out an unreliable stream. :gameover.


----------



## Chelsea

Let's have ourselves some little Wild Card Rule!

Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley and Kenny Omega from the AEW brand to be on SmackDown tonight :woo


----------



## Jedah

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well Brock is feuding with Rey, who is on Raw, so maybe Bray is staying on SD and Brock will move?


I doubt Fox will want that.

Besides, Brock on Raw is so beyond played out. If Rey is still on Raw, maybe it's him for Bray.


----------



## Mox Girl

Noooooooooo I have to listen to Renee???? Well, that just made my fucking day lol. Stupid Saudi Arabia, this is your fault lol.


----------



## Reil

People confirmed to not be at SD tonight (so far) from NXT [they are working the Largo house show tonight]: Cameron Grimes, Austin Theory, Kayden Carter, MJ Jenkins, and Mia Yim.


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> Noooooooooo I have to listen to Renee???? Well, that just made my fucking day lol. Stupid Saudi Arabia, this is your fault lol.


Better her than fucking Mauro :andre


----------



## bradatar

Mox Girl said:


> Noooooooooo I have to listen to Renee???? Well, that just made my fucking day lol. Stupid Saudi Arabia, this is your fault lol.




Must be weird hating someone due to who they’re married to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

bradatar said:


> Must be weird hating someone due to who they’re married to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the best you can come up with? I don't give a shit she's married to Mox, I dislike her cos she was an absolutely godawful commentator. Not EVERYTHING is about Mox


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Just our shit luck that Brock is there but Bray likely is not.*


----------



## bradatar

Mox Girl said:


> That's the best you can come up with? I don't give a shit she's married to Mox, I dislike her cos she was an absolutely godawful commentator. Not EVERYTHING is about Mox




Not the best. Just a line I dropped after you got scared of rants.


This show should be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

bradatar said:


> Not the best. Just a line I dropped after you got scared of rants.
> 
> 
> This show should be fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scared? Nah. More like I just don't want to spend my Saturday afternoon arguing with some dude on a wrestling forum lol.


----------



## kingnoth1n

soooo what are they going to do card wise here?


----------



## bradatar

Mox Girl said:


> Scared? Nah. More like I just don't want to spend my Saturday afternoon arguing with some dude on a wrestling forum lol.




You shouldn’t insult someone then. I know you’re a chick who think they can do this with no response, but this is the internet. You’re very very lucky I felt bad for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*This will be the best Smackdown of the FOX era lol. I'm sure it will confuse the hell out of them though.*



Mox Girl said:


> Scared? Nah. More like I just don't want to spend my Saturday afternoon arguing with some dude on a wrestling forum lol.


*Haha "Sacred of Rants" lol, more like you are too mature for that shit.*


----------



## Mox Girl

bradatar said:


> You shouldn’t insult someone then. I know you’re a chick who think they can do this with no response, but this is the internet. You’re very very lucky I felt bad for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL yes cos I'm sure Renee cares that I insulted her commentating skills :lol

It's also rich coming from you complaining about other people insulting somebody.


----------



## virus21

Mox Girl said:


> LOL yes cos I'm sure Renee cares that I insulted her commentating skills :lol
> 
> It's also rich coming from you complaining about other people insulting somebody.


Yeah, I mean who people think she is? Seth Rollins?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *This will be the best Smackdown of the FOX era lol. I'm sure it will confuse the hell out of them though.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Haha "Sacred of Rants" lol, more like you are too mature for that shit.*


If it is the best, imagine if Fox told Vince they want HHH runnng it


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Most of the roster stuck in Saudi Arabia and yet I can guarantee the Miz still won't get anything halfway decent to do tonight...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

birthday_massacre said:


> If it is the best, imagine if Fox told Vince they want HHH runnng it


*Holy shit, maybe!*


----------



## rbl85

It's going to be funny when the biggest stars of NXT are going to come out to crickets.


----------



## Mox Girl

I am really curious as to how they're gonna play this tonight though.

But I guess it's what happens when you do a show in one country on Thursday and then have to get back to the USA for Friday.


----------



## bradatar

Mox Girl said:


> LOL yes cos I'm sure Renee cares that I insulted her commentating skills :lol
> 
> It's also rich coming from you complaining about other people insulting somebody.




I didn’t insult you but nice try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

rbl85 said:


> It's going to be funny when the biggest stars of NXT are going to come out to crickets.


And will be vastly more entearining then the SD roster.


----------



## Chelsea

opcorn


----------



## birthday_massacre

Was Daniel Bryan not in the opening? wTF


----------



## birthday_massacre

The commentary is already a million times better.


----------



## JRL

Yeah, "mechanical issues"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

birthday_massacre said:


> Was Daniel Bryan not in the opening? wTF


No, he was not. I guess he either is getting traded over to Raw or something funny is happening tonight.


----------



## JRL

Brock's pissed he has to be here.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Is Ranallo there?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:boombrock


----------



## Chelsea

I saw D-Bry in the opening.

The TitanTron is cool af.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why couldn't Brock have gotten stuck in Saudi Arabia? :lol Too bad he probably buggered off out of there right after his match was over lol.

Please don't make me listen to Heyman talk for 20 minutes...


----------



## Stellar

Tom Phillips IS BACK BABY! ..for one night only.

Lesnar is like "See, this is why I fly to Saudi and back separately. So I don't get stuck over there."


----------



## TD Stinger

Time for Brock to bounce up and down while Paul says words.


----------



## DammitChrist

bradatar said:


> *Not the best. Just a line I dropped after you got scared of rants.
> *
> 
> This show should be fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why are you starting shit with someone innocent outside of the Rants section?

Believe it or not, some folks would rather just watch Smackdown in peace.


----------



## finalnight

I wonder how much they had to pay Lesnar to add this appearance.


----------



## Mox Girl

Brock's pissed he had to work an extra day :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

finalnight said:


> I wonder how much they had to pay Lesnar to add this appearance.


a million lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Brock is wearing a replica version of the WWE Championship.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I was hoping they'd open with a 20 minute Dana Brooke promo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## looper007

I bet Renee Young ain't happy to be back on the commentary desk, doesn't seem like it was a enjoyable experience for her.


----------



## JRL

Are they really replaying the entire match? That'll eat some time, I guess.


----------



## birthday_massacre

so they are wasting two minutes by showing the whole match lol


----------



## finalnight

I bet Lesnar is legit pissed at having to add an extra appearance 24 hours after he appeared in Saudi and after having to fly 20 hours. I'm sure you appreciate the money but he's probably still annoyed.


----------



## Mox Girl

This show will just be full of Saudi recaps, they're basically showing us the whole Brock/Cain match.


----------



## Clique

I hope showing this match isn’t one of the “surprises”


----------



## Chan Hung

So a replay of a shit match to cover for missing talent ??
:mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> I bet Renee Young ain't happy to be back on the commentary desk, doesn't seem like it was a enjoyable experience for her.


Vince wont be yelling in her ear, she will probably like it


----------



## Joseph92

Trying to kill time by showing the whole match from yesterday.


----------



## looper007

I swear if they don't have Bryan have a match with some of their talent from NXT, I be massively disappointed.


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Nobody there so they gotta show this match again.


----------



## Chelsea

Uhm... What are these idiots just doing? :lmao


----------



## finalnight

Oh I'd be so fucking pissed if I was in the audience, having to sit there and watch something I just fucking watched yesterday.


----------



## wkc_23

They really just showed that whole match :lol


----------



## Joseph92

Mox Girl said:


> This show will just be full of Saudi recaps, they're basically showing us the whole Brock/Cain match.


I didn't watch the show yesterday, so for me showing the whole match is good.


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> I swear if they don't have Bryan have a match with some of their talent from NXT, I be massively disappointed.


Bryan vs Gargano please


----------



## Dolorian

They really put the whole match as a recap, lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Theres Bryan Owen's and Black there right? 75 percent of top talent is in Saudi


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't want to watch the Saudi show, don't try to force me to watch parts of it WWE lol.


----------



## MetalKiwi

What kind of sorcery is this ?


----------



## Chan Hung

More Crown Jewel hahahahahaha
:maury


----------



## JRL

I'm surprised the entire episode isn't a 2 hour 'the best of Billy Kidman' clip show.


----------



## wkc_23

This ain't SmackDown, this RecapDown.


----------



## Mainboy

"google him bitches"

:sodone


----------



## Mox Girl

WTF is Heyman talking about? I'm sure we all know who Vince is LOL.


----------



## Dolorian

They are really just killing time here.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Enough is enough now, I am going on AEW ship now


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan vs Gargano please


Might as well give them 20 minutes and just let them go, this show is a free pass seen as most of their talent is stuck in another country. And if the match turns out to be great, it be great for the paying audience there.


----------



## Empress

I actually thought they'd try to think outside the box but this recap is so lazy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

is Brock getting traded to Raw?


----------



## virus21

Empress said:


> I actually thought they'd try to think outside the box but this recap is so lazy.


Just like most of WWE booking then?


----------



## troubleman1218

Did WWE abandoned the custom Side Plates? I don't see Lesnar's on the belt.


----------



## finalnight

Ladies and gentlemen you're looking live at 12 minutes of wasted time and counting.


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG Heyman's been talking for 10 minutes now, minus the 2 min recap of the Saudi match.


----------



## deepelemblues

is bray stuck in SA why arent they setting up bork vs fiend vs cole for SS right now


----------



## bradatar

DammitC said:


> Why are you starting shit with someone innocent outside of the Rants section?
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, some folks would rather just watch Smackdown in peace.




Imagine trying to bait me again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

WWE is a joke


----------



## looper007

"But HHH will save WWE"

Just seems like the same old booking to me, the fact they got some great talent out back and they want to retread old Sweet sweet Saudi Bloody money is sad.


----------



## wkc_23

Bray to Smackdown, Lesnar back to RAW.


----------



## The3

Lesnar quit Smackdown , Hey look RAW now has the WWE title


----------



## finalnight

So this turned into a 13 minute promo to set up a segment on Raw.


----------



## Joseph92

Well they didn't have to trade him. He quit Smackdown. LoL


----------



## birthday_massacre

So anyoen can quit a show and go to teh other?


----------



## Mainboy

NXTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD now has the B-World Title. Is that punishment for the 888K last week?


----------



## bradatar

Kermit and Renee on commentary is cancer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body

Motherfucker I didn't watch blood money on purpose. Don't recap the damn show.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

my dog HBSizzle


----------



## Chelsea

I fucking called it, Brock is going to Raw.

SmackDown having Bryan and Bray while not having the MMA shit means SD is officially the A show! :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

So what does Fox think they lost the real world title and Brock Lensar lol


----------



## finalnight

I think I'm about to follow Brock Lesnar and quit Smackdown for tonight.


----------



## Trophies

Just have Bryan cut an environment promo for 30 minutes.


----------



## troubleman1218

If Lesnar goes to RAW then that means...… oh fuck *facepalm* 

Rollins vs Lesnar AGAIN


----------



## DOTL

first smackdown clipshow in WWE history

:ha


----------



## Chelsea

HBK and HHH :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## looper007

I wonder what Fox think about Brock pissing off to Raw just to get the title on Bray to keep some fans happy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Rollins vs Bray at Raw Nov 19th in boston .WTF

that has to be a dark match right


----------



## Mordecay

Brock is back at RAW :heston

This company :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

Showstopper said:


> SD now has the B-World Title. Is that punishment for the 888K last week?


I like the WWE title better than the Universal title


----------



## Joe Goldberg

I definitely dont wanna see this match rn


----------



## DOTL

Showstopper said:


> SD now has the B-World Title. Is that punishment for the 888K last week?


In Vince's peanut mind, the UC is the A-Title.


----------



## Dolorian

Yes Lesnar going to RAW, thankfully Reigns won't be stuck with him. Was not interested in that. Hopefully Reigns moves to the main event now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LOL at Brock becoming the champion of RAW now. :brock4

Guess Smackdown had buyer's remorse. :heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

The news guy on boston TV are commenting on what happens on SD LOL WTF


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190421876863991808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190384919593148416


----------



## looper007

Emmanuelle said:


> HBK and HHH :mark


I get the feeling this show will more about getting old farts over then bringing out new faces. I like HBK and HHH but give me something new instead of churning out old faces cause they want to boost a rating.


----------



## Plamen Ivanov

So is Reigns gonna be the one to beat The Fiend


----------



## deepelemblues

i guess the big surprise is HHH and HBK get beat up by bork at the end of the show after HHH tells him he cant just quit SD and go to raw


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bayleys new song is pretty awesome.


----------



## The3

Showstopper said:


> SD now has the B-World Title. Is that punishment for the 888K last week?


No Lesnar doesn't want to work on Friday nights


----------



## Chelsea

It's official, fuck Raw! :dance


----------



## Mox Girl

Just saw an ad for them showing Hobbs & Shaw on TV here, I saw Roman in the trailer and got excited :lol


----------



## troubleman1218

Dolorian said:


> Yes Lesnar going to RAW, thankfully Reigns won't be stuck with him. Was not interested in that. Hopefully Reigns moves to the main event now.


But now we would have to deal with the possibility of Lesnar and Rollins AGAIN.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Plamen Ivanov said:


> So is Reigns gonna be the one to beat The Fiend


Reigns win the RR, then beats the fiend at WM main event.


----------



## JRL

Bayley looking mean and aggressive comes across more like tired and bored.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Joseph92 said:


> I like the WWE title better than the Universal title


Absolutely. I think everyone with a brain does. Wyatt's going to be holding that title for along time. He can take the red title and the red light (and the no selling) to SD. Adios.


----------



## JRL

bradatar said:


> Kermit and Renee on commentary is cancer


I was going to ask who Kermit was, but then Aiden started talking and I got it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Smackdown got slaughter this year in the draft an now Brock is back on Raw. Literally after a full month. :lol


----------



## troubleman1218

Bayley's theme is terrible. It sounds like a dubbed over theme you would hear on the WWE Network.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The3 said:


> No Lesnar doesn't want to work on Friday nights


Who can blame him? Especially with those sub 1 million ratings and no opponents for him to face.


----------



## deepelemblues

sasha :book


----------



## Dolorian

troubleman1218 said:


> But now we would have to deal with the possibility of Lesnar and Rollins AGAIN.


Don't care for either of them, really. On RAW Becky and Charlotte are the only talents I have any investment in. I also like the Kabuki Warriors. Other than that...pass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cain and Brock on RAW :fuckyeah


----------



## Mordecay

Nikki music hit and the crowd goes mild


----------



## Mox Girl

Kayla looks great tonight doing the ring announcing


----------



## capitan

Bayley looks just as fat as Cain. Her head's almost as big, too.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190422148529049600


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Bayley just looks uglier than she was already. Like how could you get uglier than that?


----------



## troubleman1218

Dolorian said:


> Don't care for either of them, really. On RAW Becky and Charlotte are the only talents I have any investment in. I also like the Kabuki Warriors. Other than that...pass.


Fair enough


----------



## Chan Hung

This company is so fucking lame. Brock quits and puts himself on another brand with no issue so why cant everyone quit and show up on whatever brand. The Brand split just ended today again lmfao!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Brock was SDs first pick, so they are just going to lose it for nothing? They have to get sometihng in return. Maybe they get Rollins.


----------



## bradatar

Joe Goldberg said:


> Bayley just looks uglier than she was already. Like how could you get uglier than that?




She’s nasty.


Nobody will care if she loses. And Kermit calling this makes it worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Brock back to Raw, SD officially the B show again :banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## capitan

Bayley looks like Rosie O'Donnell's twin sister.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its really night and day how much better AEW does the ad breaks vs WWE


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Little Naitch can't hold the belt


----------



## looper007

Damn Sasha feels like just a afterthought right now doesn't she.


----------



## Chelsea

Kayla looked so tiny compared to Charles Robinson and she was wearing heels :lol Giant Robinson.


----------



## troubleman1218

Chan Hung said:


> This company is so fucking lame. Brock quits and puts himself on another brand with no issue so why cant everyone quit and show up on whatever brand. The Brand split just ended today again lmfao!!!


The Brand Split is fucking stupid anyway. 

Why doesn't Fox realize that no Brand Split means that they can have all the talent they want on the show every week?


----------



## Joseph92

Did Aiden English suffer a injury or something? Why doesn't he wrestle anymore?


----------



## DOTL

looper007 said:


> I get the feeling this show will more about getting old farts over then bringing out new faces. I like HBK and HHH but give me something new instead of churning out old faces *cause they want to boost a rating.*


As if HHH's ever been a draw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ace said:


> Brock back to Raw, SD officially the B show again :banderas


If Cole and Graves go back then you'd be right. Maybe Fox already told them Smackdown will end up on FS1 pretty soon. :sodone


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Even Charles Robinson the ref looks better than Bayley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

looper007 said:


> Damn Sasha feels like just a afterthought right now doesn't she.


Feels like? She is. Ever since Bayley joined her and turned, Sasha's been a complete non-factor in the background of Bayley.


----------



## looper007

troubleman1218 said:


> The Brand Split is fucking stupid anyway.


Vince will always change it on a whim when the ratings are suffering or he has a change of mind. It hasn't meant a thin since early days of it. Sad really.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Kayla is the only watchable thing in this match and even she's gone now


----------



## birthday_massacre

troubleman1218 said:


> The Brand Split is fucking stupid anyway.
> 
> Why doesn't Fox realize that no Brand Split means that they can have all the talent they want on the show every week?


yet another shit take from you LOL

The brand split is way better, since you dont see the same 5-6 wreslters on both shows and it gets boring AF.

The WWE has a huge roster they need to use it and make new stars instead of showing the same few wrestlers over and over on boht shows.


----------



## Mox Girl

Renee had to try like 3 times to get that sentence out lol cos everytime she did Tom had to call a move and interrupt her :lol


----------



## Ace

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> If Cole and Graves go back then you'd be right. Maybe Fox already told them Smackdown will end up on FS1 pretty soon. :sodone


Brock and the WWE title are on Raw, SD is the B show.

They probably realized Raw will be beating SD in ratings outside NFL so it's still the A show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


What can you say other than the Title is on the wrong chick.

Bayley did well enough as the bubbly, happy babyface its probably who she naturally is but she clearly cant seem to convey anything a heel should convey. She looks miserable in her attempt to look however she's supposed to look here, brooding?

Then you've got Sasha Banks right next to her with all the swagger in the World.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

I wish Bayley went to SA and got stuck there. At least I wouldn't have to see her ugly face


----------



## looper007

Showstopper said:


> Feels like? She is. Ever since Bayley joined her and turned, Sasha's been a complete non-factor in the background of Bayley.


Well i'm trying to be nice lol. But that's been Sasha whole main roster run hasn't it being the bridesmaid and never the bride. Such a shame as well for me she's the best wrestler out of Becky, Bayley and Charlotte but is never booked like she's ever been a big star.


----------



## virus21

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bayley looks like she is trying way to hard to be badass


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Nikki Cross is too fat to do this flippy floppy stuff. Stay on ground bish


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> Well i'm trying to be nice lol. But that's been Sasha whole main roster run hasn't it being the bridesmaid and never the bride. Such a shame as well for me she's the best wrestler out of Becky, Bayley and Charlotte but is never booked like she's ever been a big star.


Sasha was stupid to re-sign with WWE. She should have been to AEW and been one of the focal points. If she was in AEW she would be their top womans star


----------



## Dolorian

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What can you say other than the Title is on the wrong chick.
> 
> Bayley did well enough as the bubbly, happy babyface its probably who she naturally is but she clearly cant seem to convey anything a heel should convey. She looks miserable in her attempt to look however she's supposed to look here, brooding?
> 
> Then you've got Sasha Banks right next to her with all the swagger in the World.


Yeah Sasha is definitely the best of the two. Bayley is just awful. Have never liked her at any point.


----------



## Chelsea

So Raw has the Lana crap and the MMA shit. I hope they send Chad Gable to Raw so they can have that WOAT storyline too :lmao


----------



## roblewis87

Brock to be part time on Raw rather than full time on Smackdown lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

I wonder if this heel turn did anything for Bayley. She looks forced, She looks uglier, no one likes her anymore at all. Then what's the point of this?


----------



## looper007

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What can you say other than the Title is on the wrong chick.
> 
> Bayley did well enough as the bubbly, happy babyface its probably who she naturally is but she clearly cant seem to convey anything a heel should convey. She looks miserable in her attempt to look however she's supposed to look here, brooding?
> 
> Then you've got Sasha Banks right next to her with all the swagger in the World.


I stay by this every day of the week, that Vince don't see big star in Sasha like he does say Alexa. And is probably dumbfounded that fans love her. I think a bit like Finn Balor, yeah he liked him but never saw what a true star he was. That's Sasha too, I think right now if you asked him who he would pick as a big star out of Sasha or Lacey Evans, he would go Evans all day long.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

SHAYNA IS ON SMACKDOWN!!!! I GOT WHAT I WANTED AN HOUR AGO!!! :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

So a heel beating up a heel?


----------



## wkc_23

Baszler :mark


----------



## Ace

roblewis87 said:


> Brock to be part time on Raw rather than full time on Smackdown lol


Raw has been without a world champion with the WOAT booking for Seth anyway.

Brock is an improvement from the Cucks of our lives drama.


----------



## Mox Girl

Guess the NXT rumours were true!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Any guy here would like to smash Bayley? I would rather pass it on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

roblewis87 said:


> Brock to be part time on Raw rather than full time on Smackdown lol


Brock got shook by that 888K rating so he fled Smackdown.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit. It’s Shayna


----------



## candice-wrestling

Where she belongs on the main roster &#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Issa wrap for the horsewomen :mj2


----------



## Chelsea

Becky vs. Bayley vs. Shayna at Survivor Series confirmed.


----------



## Dolorian

Setting up the SurvivorSeries match. Wonder how The Bex will get involved in the build up.


----------



## Mox Girl

I doubt Shayna is being brought up, unless she's losing the Women's title soon?


----------



## bradatar

I’ll fuck with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87

can we get the horsewomen match at mania now please.


----------



## capitan

Bayley looks like Jay Leno in a wig.


----------



## wkc_23

Joe Goldberg said:


> Any guy here would like to smash Bayley? I would rather pass it on


Uh, yeah. I'm killing that all night.


----------



## birthday_massacre

NXT invasion to set up an NXT vs WWE at SS match?


----------



## looper007

Doesn't work a heel beating up a heel, but Shayna as much as I'm not a huge fan of her and her booking does look more of threat then most women in WWE.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Someone uglier than Bayley came to the ring. Why am I watching this? At least AEW have better-looking women apart from that trans


----------



## Dolorian

Mox Girl said:


> I doubt Shayna is being brought up, unless she's losing the Women's title soon?


Nah it will be a triple threat between Becky, Bayley and her at Survivor Series.


----------



## Joseph92

So us she here to stay on Smackdown? Or will she be back to NXT when the others get back from Saudi Arabia? If she is back to NXT then all that was pointless.


----------



## capitan

Shayna looks like a heroin addict turning tricks on Michigan Avenue.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Joseph92 said:


> So us she here to stay on Smackdown? Or will she be back to NXT when the others get back from Saudi Arabia? If she is back to NXT then all that was pointless.


This is for Survivor Series


----------



## DOTL

birthday_massacre said:


> So a heel beating up a heel?


Why not? Back in the day heels hated everybody.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Shayna is so rad, man.*


----------



## Chelsea

I guess Shayna is going to show up on Raw next week and attack Becky too.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Ronda must be returning sooner than expected.


----------



## Mahmenn

Damn Shayna looking like a fucking star there


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Joe Goldberg

Even the girl who I rated 2/10 looks better than these two. My tinder matches were prettier than these two


----------



## looper007

When will Shayna ever be moved up, she's like older then Asuka by a year or so i think. Might as well use her now before it's too late, she be a good heel on main roster. NXt women's division needs a clean break from her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not even a Shayna fan, but she looked like more of a star than any of the women on Raw or SD.

:bjpenn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

birthday_massacre said:


> NXT invasion to set up an NXT vs WWE at SS match?


It's really just to try and get more people to watch NXT because of their 5 week ratings losing streak.


----------



## njcam

How to make a 2 hour show when no talent have arrived....

- Show complete Lesnar's match from Crown Jewel PPV
- Show Triple H/HBK (then viewers with stay tuned until they do something in the last 5 minutes of the show)
- Bring in Shayna Baszler... for no reason whatsoever.

Greg Hamilton must be one of the 'Detained Deplorables' in Saudia Arabia still as Kayla Braxton is ring announcer.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Mahmenn said:


> Damn Shayna looking like a fucking star there


Does star mean heroin addict?


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> When will Shayna ever be moved up, she's like older then Asuka by a year or so i think. Might as well use her now before it's too late, she be a good heel on main roster. NXt women's division needs a clean break from her.


Probably waiting for Rousey to return


----------



## JRL

lol Aiden was so bad they replaced him.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Who is this clown?


----------



## The3

Wait every match is gunna be a triple threat at struggle series???


----------



## looper007

Showstopper said:


> Not even a Shayna fan, but she looked like more of a star than any of the women on Raw or SD.
> 
> :bjpenn


I think you and I could have gone out there tonight and people be saying the exact same thing lol. It always happens when someone new and fresh comes out.


----------



## njcam

Aiden English didn't even last 40 minutes as a commentator LOL.


----------



## Chelsea

Bray over Brock and Adam
Bayley over Becky and Shayna

SmackDown better win all matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pat McAfee.

:mark:


----------



## Joe Goldberg

njcam said:


> How to make a 2 hour show when no talent have arrived....
> 
> - Show complete Lesnar's match from Crown Jewel PPV
> - Show Triple H/HBK (then viewers with stay tuned until they do something in the last 5 minutes of the show)
> - Bring in Shayna Baszler... for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> Greg Hamilton must be one of the 'Detained Deplorables' in Saudia Arabia still as Kayla Braxton is ring announcer.


NXT roster was supposed to appear on this show regardless of Saudi mess for SS.


----------



## Dolorian

American_Nightmare said:


> Ronda must be returning sooner than expected.


I mean probably but this is really just to build up for a triple threat between Becky, Bayley and Shayna at Survivor Series.


----------



## Mainboy

Scenesssssssssssssss


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its so sad how much they waste Zayns talent.


----------



## wkc_23

Joe Goldberg said:


> Even the girl who I rated 2/10 looks better than these two. My tinder matches were prettier than these two


Mean it seems like you're pretty obessed with them.. You just keep talking about how ugly Bayley and Shayna are. Like who cares.


----------



## Mox Girl

Sami just pronounced Shayna's last name wrong didn't he?


----------



## Mordecay

Queen Cathy :homer


----------



## JRL

Let Keith Lee smash somebody tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chelsea

SZ!!! :mark :zayn3


----------



## Joseph92

Did Sami Zayn go to Saudi Arabia with Shinsuke Nakamura? (I didn't watch)


----------



## wkc_23

Keith Lee is awesome.


----------



## TD Stinger

My boy Keith Lee on Smackdown bitches!

:mark

Please let him work tonight.


----------



## sara sad

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


When the women without the belt looks more like a champion then the actual champion lol.

Please get that belt on Sasha ASAP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mox Girl said:


> Sami just pronounced Shayna's last name wrong didn't he?


Yep. I noticed that, too.


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> Probably waiting for Rousey to return


you could build her up as a badass heel for a while and let the fans get to know her and bring back Ronda as a face to challenge her. I just bored with her on NXT, it's time for Rhea and Io to get a chance to run with things. I'm not Shayna's biggest fan, I just don't see what HHH see's in her but I won't not say she's not a good solid heel.


----------



## Chan Hung

So debut all of NXT today?
:heston 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## candice-wrestling

I already love this invasion. I’m so excited for who’s gonna show up tonight.


----------



## Trophies

Sami :lol


----------



## troubleman1218

birthday_massacre said:


> *yet another shit take from you LOL*
> 
> The brand split is way better, since you dont see the same 5-6 wreslters on both shows and it gets boring AF.
> 
> The WWE has a huge roster they need to use it and make new stars instead of showing the same few wrestlers over and over on boht shows.


Says the person who always have shit take on things. 

Yeah The Brand Split is so better that it allowed Jinder fucking Mahal to become a World Champion. 

The Brand Split isn't going to get your favorite superstar (whoever that is) a World Championship reign, let it go. Brand Split always benefits the wrestlers that we DON'T like.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Sami casually walking out to the arena, then sees them running after him and goes OH SHIT and runs down the ramp :lmao


----------



## bradatar

Is this how they’re bringing them up lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is much better than the show we would have gotten if the SD geeks were in the States on time today. How sad is that.


----------



## Mahmenn

Sami Zayn is money


----------



## looper007

Joseph92 said:


> Did Sami Zayn go to Saudi Arabia with Shinsuke Nakamura? (I didn't watch)


Nope not allowed in Saudi, cause of his Syrian background i think, one of the reasons why Owens doesn't go.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

candice-wrestling said:


> I already love this invasion. I’m so excited for who’s gonna show up tonight.


Is it an invasion when it's obvious it was to happen today? Lol
:maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I fuck with this. Smackdown stars prob pull up to NXT wednesday as well. I'm intrigued


----------



## Stinger Fan

troubleman1218 said:


> Says the person who always have shit take on things.
> 
> Yeah The Brand Split is so better that it allowed Jinder fucking Mahal to become a World Champion.
> 
> The Brand Split isn't going to get your favorite superstar (whoever that is) a World Championship reign, let it go. Brand Split always benefits the wrestlers that we DON'T like.


To be fair, Jinder got the belt purely because WWE's expansion into India. It wasn't because they wanted him to be champion but it was a money move


----------



## Buhalovski

Expected bigger reaction for both of them, especially Riddle :/


----------



## wkc_23

Miz has to have an injury or something. Dude has wrestled a match in a while.


----------



## Mordecay

Sami dead


----------



## bradatar

I do not hear the bro chants in Buffalo geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL

I feel like Pat is just going to do and say whatever the fuck he wants all night.


----------



## SavoySuit

half these fans have no idea who these guys are


----------



## TD Stinger

OK not a match, but my boy Keith delivered a picture perfect moonsault for his debut.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sami Zayn was entertaining as hell in that segment :lmao

By the way, it's pretty cool to see Matt Riddle and Keith Lee get that big spotlight on Smackdown


----------



## roblewis87

Let's be fair why not use the NXT stars when half the men are stuck across the world.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This show blows.


----------



## bradatar

Tsvetoslava said:


> Expected bigger reaction for both of them, especially Riddle :/




Congrats welcome to understanding nobody gives a shit about NXT. It’s why so many fail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

Showstopper said:


> This is much better than the show we would have gotten if the SD geeks were in the States on time today. How sad is that.


Fresh and new will always look great for a while but gradually the likes of Riddle, Lee and Shayna will just fade into the same SD Geeks you knock every week, and you be saying the same thing about them lol. We're all guilty of it, just how wrestling fans are. The cool shiny new thing is great but gradually you get bored with it and throw it away.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Crickets crickets everywhere


----------



## birthday_massacre

Showstopper said:


> This is much better than the show we would have gotten if the SD geeks were in the States on time today. How sad is that.


This is what happens when you have HHH running things and not Vince.

And LOL at soul rex still having my quote up saying if WWE ran the mani roster like NXT it would be way better thinking I am wrong LOL

That is pretty much happening tonight adn the show is way better.


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> Fresh and new will always look great for a while but gradually the likes of Riddle, Lee and Shayna will just fade into the same SD Geeks you knock every week, and you be saying the same thing about them lol. We're all guilty of it, just how wrestling fans are. The cool shiny new thing is great but gradually you get bored with it and throw it away.


That is why you keep things always fresh and new, and dont do the same thing over and over again. Also making new stars and featurin new fueds instead of running the same matches and fueds into the ground over and over again, is what keeps things fresh.


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, this show is almost an hour in already. It's just flown by minus Heyman's rambling at the start.


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> This is what happens when you have *HHH running things *and not Vince.
> 
> And LOL at soul rex still having my quote up saying if WWE ran the mani roster like NXT it would be way better thinking I am wrong LOL
> 
> That is pretty much happening tonight adn the show is way better.


Did you see the first segment lol. I wouldn't go jerking off HHH just yet, you are just excited cause it's new talent on the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190429379421233152


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190429211187720193
:bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

looper007 said:


> Fresh and new will always look great for a while but gradually the likes of Riddle, Lee and Shayna will just fade into the same SD Geeks you knock every week, and you be saying the same thing about them lol. We're all guilty of it, just how wrestling fans are. The cool shiny new thing is great but gradually you get bored with it and throw it away.


Either way you slice it, Raw and SD need an infusion of new talent, anyway. The current NXT guys should be moved to Raw and SD, and they should find new talent for NXT. Hell, Raw, SD, and NXT all need an infusion of new on-air talent. It's time for people other than Reigns, Rollins, Brock, etc to get pushes on the main roster.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

wkc_23 said:


> Miz has to have an injury or something. Dude has wrestled a match in a while.


I've been wondering the same thing, I honestly can't remember the last time Miz actually worked a match. He could be injured.

Or its just because its The Miz and McMahons hate that he has charisma, personality and can actually cut a promo so they just dont like using him.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Half of the AEW roster could turn up here and no one would give a fuck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## safc-scotty

Velveteen Dream to interrupt the Miz maybe?


----------



## candice-wrestling

Chan Hung said:


> Is it an invasion when it's obvious it was to happen today? Lol
> :maury


Still exciting to see who’s gonna show up.


----------



## bradatar

Nobody cared at all about hippie and fat black dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> Did you see the first segment lol. I wouldn't go jerking off HHH just yet, you are just excited cause it's new talent on the show.


The first sement was aleady set to happen since Brock made it back from SA, so that does not even count.

And yes you are making my point, SD is showcasing new talent, like I have been sayihng they need to push new talent for years now.

See what happens when you start to build new stars. People like it


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> That is why you keep things always fresh and new, and dont do the same thing over and over again. Also making new stars and featurin new fueds instead of running the same matches and fueds into the ground over and over again, is what keeps things fresh.


They have plenty of great talent already on the roster they don't use, do you think the lot who appeared tonight won't end up like Black, EC3 or name a dozen more. That's why I just don't let these type of things blind me like some cause it will always lead to same thing at the end of the day. With us being disappointed again.


----------



## rbl85

Joe Goldberg said:


> Half of the AEW roster could turn up here and no one would give a fuck.


Well the same for NXT


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Nia on Total Divas looks like BBW pornstar.


----------



## troubleman1218

Stinger Fan said:


> To be fair, Jinder got the belt purely because WWE's expansion into India. It wasn't because they wanted him to be champion but it was a money move


and even the Indians didn't give two craps about Jinder LMAO. I highly doubt they would've done that if they didn't have a Brand Split.


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> They have plenty of great talent already on the roster they don't use, do you think the lot who appeared tonight won't end up like Black, EC3 or name a dozen more. That's why I just don't let these type of things blind me like some cause it will always lead to same thing at the end of the day. With us being disappointed again.


If HHH was running the show week in and week out? No. Because that is not how NXT is run. This is why Vince needs to go.


----------



## bradatar

rbl85 said:


> Well the same for NXT




Be careful you’re talking to a crew who thinks Marko Stunt is a good wrestler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg

rbl85 said:


> Well the same for NXT


That is what happening innit?


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't wanna see this lol. That red lighting drives me nuts btw.


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> The first sement was aleady set to happen since Brock made it back from SA, so that does not even count.
> 
> And yes you are making my point, SD is showcasing new talent, like I have been sayihng they need to push new talent for years now.
> 
> See what happens when you start to build new stars. People like it


We just agree to disagree on this. no point arguing over it. They have plenty of NXT talent that debut a few months or a year ago they've done fuck all with. So I'm just not as impressed by it as you probably are lol.


----------



## IamMark

Miz should interview one of the puppets.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SavoySuit

So this is essentially a clip show.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Didn't miss the Miz a bit


----------



## virus21

troubleman1218 said:


> and even the Indians didn't give two craps about Jinder LMAO.


And Jinder wasn't even from India.


----------



## Chan Hung

So NO Fiend lmao Hahahahaha
:maury


----------



## candice-wrestling

Shame that Bray Wyatt couldn’t get back on time, would’ve liked to see him & Miz exchange on the mic.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I must amit that was awesome what Baszler did

She threw out the 1st punch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Curb Stomp is now the least protected finisher in history. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> We just agree to disagree on this. no point arguing over it. They have plenty of NXT talent that debut a few months or a year ago they've done fuck all with. So I'm just not as impressed by it as you probably are lol.


What is there to disagree with? HHH doesn't run SD or Raw. Vince does.

Do you really think if HHH ran the main roster, he wouuld just give up on hte new stars he makes?

yes or no


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahaha NXT is gonna get heat now thanks to Miz skipping over the Fiend lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

CIAMPA IS ON SMACKDOWN NOW!!!! :mark


----------



## rbl85

Joe Goldberg said:


> That is what happening innit?


I'm not sure i understand


----------



## Stinger Fan

Showstopper said:


> Either way you slice it, Raw and SD need an infusion of new talent, anyway. The current NXT guys should be moved to Raw and SD, and they should find new talent for NXT. Hell, Raw, SD, and NXT all need an infusion of new on-air talent. It's time for people other than Reigns, Rollins, Brock, etc to get pushes on the main roster.


To be fair, as much as new talent would be great, at the end of the day, the same people are running the show, the same people are writing the show and the same restrictions are applied to the performers . Look at how long it took for the likes of Aliester Black, Ricochet , Andrade etc etc all to become just another guy on the roster after their debut's .


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> If HHH was running the show week in and week out? No. Because that is not how NXT is run. This is why Vince needs to go.


HHH runs that show for a different audience, a more culty marky audience. He knows what will pop that audience, Indie workers with names and NJPW talent. HHH runs the main roster shows too you know, it's not just Vince booking it all the time. I think some people think it's all Vince all the time. But HHH has his say in it too. 

I just don't buy into the same thing you do that HHH does all good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

birthday_massacre said:


> The first sement was aleady set to happen since Brock made it back from SA, so that does not even count.
> 
> And yes you are making my point, SD is showcasing new talent, like I have been sayihng they need to push new talent for years now.
> 
> See what happens when you start to build new stars. People like it


The thing is though you cant just debut new guys every week. 

NXT has the exact same issue as the Main Roster where its just the same few people getting all the spotlight. HHH picks his guys and pushes them to the moon until they're called up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd quiet as fuck lmao...Might as well bring back Finn Balor to the main event.


----------



## wkc_23

Not sure why ppl just come in this thread dogging everything. Why watch/be here then lol.


----------



## bradatar

This is NXT on FOX what a hilarious win for USA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> HHH runs that show for a different audience, a more culty marky audience. He knows what will pop that audience, Indie workers with names and NJPW talent. HHH runs the main roster shows too you know, it's not just Vince booking it all the time. I think some people think it's all Vince all the time. But HHH has his say in it too.
> 
> I just don't buy into the same thing you do that HHH does all good.


Yeah the same group AEW runs their show for. And AEW is a better show than both SD and Raw by far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd is quiet as fuck lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All this NXT hype. Clearly Vince is shook by AEW killing nxt in the ratings. :heston


----------



## SavoySuit

most people are like "who is this tiny bearded fellow?"


----------



## Mordecay

Ciampa lol


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> This is NXT on FOX what a hilarious win for USA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Them ratings for NXT were 500, 000 last week lmao. Let's see what they are today ...less than 2 million 
:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The thing is though you cant just debut new guys every week.
> 
> NXT has the exact same issue as the Main Roster where its just the same few people getting all the spotlight. HHH picks his guys and pushes them to the moon until they're called up.


You dont have to debute new stars every week. You debute someone, and make them a star, then stick with them. And you can spotlight someone new in the main event every few months. Espeically estalbished stars. They dont have to be call ups.


----------



## Trophies

Sports entertainer :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Crickets !!! HAHAHAHAHAHA
Good to see NXT buried. Lol


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL that dude in the crowd "CIAMPA GET OUT OF HERE!!!!!" :lmao


----------



## Mango13

I just got home and turned the show on. Is Ciampa apart of SDL now?


----------



## Chan Hung

Ciampa sucks on the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> I just got home and turned the show on. Is Ciampa apart of SDL now?


No. They are throwing random NXT on the show. 80 percent of their top talent is in Saudi Arabia


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> I just got home and turned the show on. Is Ciampa apart of SDL now?


He should be since Brock quit SD to go to raw


----------



## bradatar

Miz will do his job and put over this five foot tall geek but Miz still owns him on the mic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The greatest night in the history of our sport.*


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow, Ciampa is smaller than I thought he was


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Remember when earlier this year Ciampa was part of RAW. What happened to it?


----------



## Stellar

Mango13 said:


> I just got home and turned the show on. Is Ciampa apart of SDL now?


Wrestlers from NXT are invading Smackdown for the night to start the build for Survivor Series.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## looper007

I Swear if Bryan doesn't come out and not get a match with someone good, i be disappointed. The Crowd definitely are quiet on this one ain't they. Shows you how culty a show NXt is.


----------



## safc-scotty

Mango13 said:


> I just got home and turned the show on. Is Ciampa apart of SDL now?


Nope, loads of NXT people flown in to cover all of the talent which is stuck in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> Wow, Ciampa is smaller than I thought he was


He is like 5"10 right


----------



## Mahmenn

Chan Hung said:


> Ciampa sucks on the mic.


Nah he is pretty convincing actually


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine someone using their cold cash to pay their hard-earned front row seat tickets to see supposedly top stars and to get this LOL


----------



## SavoySuit

Chan Hung said:


> Ciampa sucks on the mic.



Ciampa sucks with Vince's words.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I feel bad for all the nxt guys and their cricket entrances. :bryanlol


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> I Swear if Bryan doesn't come out and not get a match with someone good, i be disappointed. The Crowd definitely are quiet on this one ain't they. Shows you how culty a show NXt is.


I am hoping for Bryan vs Cole or Gargano


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rbl85

I thought that Ciampa was good with a Mic….but he's not.


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> I am hoping for Bryan vs Cole or Gargano


Anything really, be such a waste not to have a match. If Bryan can't get on this show, what does that say about him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

birthday_massacre said:


> You dont have to debute new stars every week. You debute someone, and make them a star, then stick with them. And you can spotlight someone new in the main event every few months. Espeically estalbished stars. They dont have to be call ups.


Thats in a perfect World, thats how it should be.

Thats not WWE though or NXT. They just pick a small group of people and only push them. 95% of the roster wind up as irrelevant nobodies just there to fill time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ciampia should squash Miz


----------



## Chelsea

Nice Miz/Ciampa segment.


----------



## ellthom

rbl85 said:


> I thought that Ciampa was good with a Mic….but he's not.


and still he's better than everyone on the main roster.


----------



## Mango13

God I love Ciampa's theme song.


----------



## looper007

ellthom said:


> and still he's better than everyone on the main roster.


Wouldn't go that far.


----------



## rbl85

Emmanuelle said:


> Nice Miz/Ciampa segment.


Nobody gave a shit about Ciampa….


----------



## safc-scotty

Nice dueling Miz/Ciampa chants. This show has been really fun so far, way better than if it was just a regular show.


----------



## rbl85

When The Miz look big then you know that the other guy is really small


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

looper007 said:


> Anything really, be such a waste not to have a match. If Bryan can't get on this show, what does that say about him.


He should be. Wish it had been vs Zayn. Knowing Bryan, he'll probably put over some NXT guy. :bryanlol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Great crowd tonight honestly.*


----------



## Mox Girl

I actually didn't know it was Ciampa coming out until I saw him, I don't watch NXT enough lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is the whole show just going to be NXT geeks coming out to silence and laying out people that compared to the NXT geeks look like Stars?

Only Shayna has actually come across like a big deal, the rest of them look like jobbers.



ellthom said:


> and still he's better than everyone on the main roster.


...Better than everyone on the Main Roster...even though he was just in the ring talking with a guy who made him look like a talentless hack on the mic...


----------



## looper007

If you bought things to this show would you disappointed with it, seen as the reactions are doesn't seem like a lot of the audience watch NXT. I say only the real die hard fans are getting a boner from all this.


----------



## capitan

Ciampa looks and sounds old, drunk and homeless.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Thats in a perfect World, thats how it should be.
> 
> Thats not WWE though or NXT. They just pick a small group of people and only push them. 95% of the roster wind up as irrelevant nobodies just there to fill time.


That is exactly what NXT does, but its easier for them because they lose talent to the main roster every so often.

AS long as Vince is running things the main roster will never do that, but if HHH was running things, you really dont think it would be different? HHH wouldnt let the stars he makes in NXT be ruined on the main roster lke Vince does to them.

Anyone claiming otherwise is delusional.


----------



## Joseph92

Who is the guy who replaced English on Commentary? I haven't been paying attention to close I guess because I just noticed it wasn't English.


----------



## Mahmenn

Everybody here keeps repeating nobody cares about Ciampa but wont acknowledge the " LETS GO CIAMPA " chants and the reactions he gets during the match lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> He is like 5"10 right


Is he? Because the Miz was considered small, but Ciampa is smaller. My only frame of reference is his work in NXT and well, hes not exactly against big guys so I suppose he just happens to look bigger in comparison to those guys


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> He should be. Wish it had been vs Zayn. Knowing Bryan, he'll probably put over some NXT guy. :bryanlol


That's cause Bryan isn't a egoistic and is happy to do whatever. He definitely shouldn't be doing that, if they are main roster guys then maybe but not when he's one of the biggest babyfaces in the company. He's put over enough this year to last a lifetime.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> God I love Ciampa's theme song.


I love it too but it would be better without the vocals IMO


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Forever sellin lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> Is he? Because the Miz was considered small, but Ciampa is smaller. My only frame of reference is his work in NXT and well, hes not exactly against big guys so I suppose he just happens to look bigger in comparison to those guys


I just looked it up, and he is billed at 5'11 and we all know those heights add a few inches.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

birthday_massacre said:


> That is exactly what NXT does, but its easier for them because they lose talent to the main roster every so often.
> 
> AS long as Vince is running things the main roster will never do that, but if HHH was running things, you really dont think it would be different? HHH wouldnt let the stars he makes in NXT be ruined on the main roster lke Vince does to them.
> 
> Anyone claiming otherwise is delusional.


HHH has to create new Stars because they get called up. But NXT is still just the same group of people getting all the spotlight for as long as they're there.


----------



## Mox Girl

My Mum asked me if Ciampa was old cos she thinks he looks it :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Miz should get the win here. Show him some respect


----------



## Stylebender

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I feel bad for all the nxt guys and their cricket entrances. :bryanlol


Yeah lol. Besides Paige has anyone else gotten a big pop? Rumble excluded


----------



## TD Stinger

Im assuming Bryan will wrestle in the main event. Wonder who he gets if that is the case.


----------



## safc-scotty

Mahmenn said:


> Everybody here keeps repeating nobody cares about Ciampa but wont acknowledge the " LETS GO CIAMPA " chants and the reactions he gets during the match


Yeah, I've seen multiple posts 'noone cares about the NXT guys lol'... ignoring the fact that there was a pretty big reaction for Shayna, some chants for Riddle and Lee (albeit not that loud) and Ciampa got a reaction during a promo as well as the dueling chants at the start of this match... 

It's hardly like most members of the regular roster are massively over :lmao


----------



## The3

WHAT? He when over Miz


----------



## Joseph92

Mox Girl said:


> My Mum asked me if Ciampa was old cos she thinks he looks it :lol


Well he does look old. It's the grey in the beard.


----------



## birthday_massacre

And there is something you dont see everyday. a wrestlign selling after a match


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> I just looked it up, and he is billed at 5'11 and we all know those heights add a few inches.


Yeah I wasn't expecting him to be 6 ft or over lol.


----------



## DOTL

Renee isn't wrong. This announce team is better. McMahon must be in SA.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

His finish is almost a pedigree.

:lmao


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Stylebender said:


> Yeah lol. Besides Paige has anyone else gotten a big pop? Rumble excluded


Balor got a big pop when he was drafted to RAW in 2016


----------



## JRL

Uh-oh, Daniel's got wet hair so you know he means business.


----------



## Mordecay

Miz is too big for Ciampa lol


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Im assuming Bryan will wrestle in the main event. Wonder who he gets if that is the case.


I hope you are right, wouldn't surprise me if he's left off the show. 

Gargano or Cole. My worry is with Cole wouldn't surprise me if HHH has him do the job, I personally don't think he should be but Bryan is happy enough to do whatever. Or Lesnar comes out and attacks Cole for that Survivor Series match.

I rather have Gargano vs Bryan.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Pretty good chemistry between those 2 for never wrestling before


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Miz deserves better. He gets less respect than Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## rbl85

Ciampa couldn't lift Miz….


----------



## Mahmenn

birthday_massacre said:


> I just looked it up, and he is billed at 5'11 and we all know those heights add a few inches.


Isnt Miz around 6ft1 , he looks the same height as Cena


----------



## Mainboy

Bryan-Cole

:sodone


----------



## JRL

lol omg that tease with Shawn.


----------



## Chelsea

The GOAT :bryan


----------



## Mox Girl

I loled at HBK taking his jacket off and Trips being like "it's not him, put it back on" :lol


----------



## Mahmenn

Showstopper said:


> His finish is almost a pedigree.
> 
> :lmao


He even kinda sounds like Haitch on the mic


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Cole-DB :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Adam Cole :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Imagine if Fox loses Brock and Daniel Bryan in the same night lol


----------



## Chelsea

Bryan and Trips :mark So many memories...


----------



## Empress

Cole vs. Bryan! :yes

Bryan vs prime HBK would've been crazy.


----------



## Stellar

Knew it would be Cole to face Bryan. UE is going to get involved. I'm all for that match though.


----------



## safc-scotty

Pretty big pop for Cole there.


----------



## Stinger Fan

oh wow, Bryan vs Cole? Didn't think that would happen . I'm legit excited


----------



## wkc_23

Bryan and Cole wens3


----------



## Mango13

Brian vs Cole should be fire.


----------



## Buhalovski

ADAM COLE IS OVER

BAYBAY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Have Bryan win the NXT title. :banderas


----------



## Trophies

Cole vs Bryan for the nxt title :sodone


----------



## candice-wrestling

This episode is so f**king good.


----------



## Mahmenn

Adam Cole Baybay !!


----------



## looper007

Empress said:


> Cole vs. Bryan! :yes
> 
> Bryan vs prime HBK would've been crazy.


If they just let them go out and have a match it be legit one of the greatest matches ever imo. 

I be fine with a 45 minute Bryan vs Cole match.


----------



## Mordecay

HEY @MarkyWhipwreck ; YOUR BOY IS IN THE SHOW AND HE IS WRESTLING BRYAN FOR THE NXT TITLE


----------



## DOTL

LOL. I'm certain Vince is stuck in SA.


----------



## Headliner

My guess is a DQ finish with an NXT invasion.


----------



## Chelsea

Bryan to win the NXT Championship. Bryan vs. Bray vs. Brock at Survivor Series :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Damn

I think NXT is losing at Survivor Series


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BEST SD episode since they moved to FOX...and it's with the SD roster in another country.

:trips8


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## safc-scotty

Where is the Adam Cole superfan guy from the NXT forum? Surely he can't miss this :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

Should be a good match. Hope Bryan wins. Although since it's for the NXT title I think someone will interfere in the match and the title will not change hands.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

HHH gets a bigger pop than Cole.


----------



## bradatar

This match is wrestle mania worthy and I hate both of them holy fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

Enjoying the show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The3 said:


> WHAT? He when over Miz


Of course he did. The McMahons hate The Miz because he has actual Pro Wrestling talents instead of just being a spot monkey.


----------



## looper007

Headliner said:


> My guess is a DQ finish with an NXT invasion.


Lesnar comes out and attacks Cole maybe. DQ finish. No way will they have Bryan do the job will they, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

This is so pointless tbh. What's the logic behind having the title on the line. We know that its not gonna change hands


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Can we have plane delays more often? Fun show going on here


----------



## Ham and Egger

Smackdown has been great from what I've seen so far. All it took for it to be amazing was for nearly half the WWE roster to be unable to show up! :lol


----------



## wkc_23

If Bryan wins the NXT Championship(prolly not happen) I would mark so fucking hard.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Miz deserves better. He gets less respect than Rodney Dangerfield.


The McMahons refusal to see anything in The Miz is maddening. He's been one of their best talents in recent years, long been one of their hardest workers, is one of the only people on the whole roster that should even be allowed to touch a microphone yet they dont see him as anything other than a lowcard comedy jobber.


----------



## just_one

Is wyatt still schedule for miz tv??


----------



## Empress

looper007 said:


> If they just let them go out and have a match it be legit one of the greatest matches ever imo.
> 
> I be fine with a 45 minute Bryan vs Cole match.


Bryan is one of the GOAT's for a reason. I wish SD had started off with the invasion angle instead. It's regrouped since then but if you've got Bryan on a show, all he needs is 30 minutes to entertain. 

Bianca! Is any NXT star gonna get a decent pop?


----------



## Mango13

Mandy Rose wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan vs Cole is one of the matches I've been wanting. Just wish it were on a ppv and given the proper amount of time to achieve greatness.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mango13

Bianca Belair beating the fuck out of Dana Brooke LOL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Tossed that bih :kobelol


----------



## Mahmenn

It looks like D Bry is putting Cole over


----------



## DOTL

Showstopper said:


> BEST SD episode since they moved to FOX...and it's with the SD roster in another country.
> 
> :trips8


God himself got so tired of how bad WWE has been, he stuck them in a foreign land.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RHEA.

:mark:

This chick actually looks legit.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Piss break


----------



## Mordecay

No reaction for Bianca at all :heston


----------



## Mango13

Rhea :mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2

So they're just going to squash everyone? Why? What's the endgame?


----------



## Mox Girl

Tegan Nox but no Dakota Kai?  Boo


----------



## ellthom

Who thought a plane delay could make one of the best Smackdown shows in years XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love Bianca. I wouldn't mind her unifying all the Womens titles.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Did the Buffalo crowd know when they woke up this morning that they were witnessing the greatest Smackdown of the year tonight?*


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea and Tegan :becky


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Bryan vs Cole is one of the matches I've been wanting. Just wish it were on a ppv and given the proper amount of time to achieve greatness.


Give it 20 to 25 minutes and just let them go and could be a **** match at best. Just imagine all the 5 star matches Bryan would be having if he was on NXT, jesus scary to think. If the likes of Gargano and Cole can have them, Bryan would easily get them.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Showstopper said:


> BEST SD episode since they moved to FOX...and it's with the SD roster in another country.
> 
> :trips8


Fox needs to demand HHH run SD now


----------



## Mango13

Ok the SDL roster needs to never return from Saudi Arabia. I missed the first part of this show and this is already the best SDL of the year hands down.


----------



## bradatar

NARKING BAD HOLY RUCK RHEAAAA HOLY FUCKMMKK AHHHHH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahmenn

Dammmmn that show is golden


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Crickets for whoever it is. No one knows her in the crowd it seems


----------



## Chelsea

Mandy, Sonya, Tegan :mark


----------



## Joseph92

just_one said:


> Is wyatt still schedule for miz tv??


He is stuck in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Bianca/Rhea/Tegan &#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I love Bianca. I wouldn't mind her unifying all the Womens titles.


No no my son no no, not when Io Shirai is around.


----------



## rbl85

I think not a lot of people in the arena knows who are Nox and Ripley


----------



## safc-scotty

Empress said:


> Bryan is one of the GOAT's for a reason. I wish SD had started off with the invasion angle instead. It's regrouped since then but if you've got Bryan on a show, all he needs is 30 minutes to entertain.
> 
> Bianca! Is any NXT star gonna get a decent pop?


Ermmm Shayna and Cole both got good reactions and Ciampa got a good reaction during his promo and dueling chants during his match with the Miz.


----------



## Gh0stFace

Is the show good or nay? I gave up last week


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Rhea Ripley got deeper voice than me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


----------



## JRL

If the crowd loved half of what was going on tonight the show would be a lot better. A hot crowd can really make all the difference.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Gh0stFace said:


> Is the show good or nay? I gave up last week


Its great


----------



## TD Stinger

Now you got Rhea on this show. Stop doing good things to me.


----------



## looper007

Mango13 said:


> Ok the SDL roster needs to never return from Saudi Arabia. I missed the first part of this show and this is already the best SDL of the year hands down.


Fresh and new will always get over on here, it just does.


----------



## Mango13

I'm still low key pissed they changed Rhea's theme song. The new one sucks compared to this one.


----------



## Natecore

Adam Cole :lmao


----------



## Joe Goldberg

People were shitting on male roster of NXT for getting welcomed by crickets but no one talks about these two no names


----------



## Joseph92

Gh0stFace said:


> Is the show good or nay? I gave up last week


It's a good show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Are tehy givnig this match 40 mins?


----------



## Mordecay

Rhea squashing Mandy :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl

BTW I thought Tegan was a face, is she heel now or just for this show? :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


Yup. If anything its ultra lazy. NXT nerds just getting a boner cause their guys are going over.


----------



## -XERO-

Hey Bianca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190437800925003776


----------



## Stellar

Wait, Cole vs. Bryan isn't the main event? What is the main event then?


----------



## Mango13

Cole and Bryan getting 30 minutes :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

One would think that Bryan/Cole would be a no decision with mass interference at the end, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Bryan lose clean.


----------



## bradatar

Fuck that crowd ripley is goat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

They givin this 30-40 mins? Or is my dog Velveteen pullin up ?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


People seem to like it more than whatever they'd been getting previously, so I guess the overhype is warranted.


----------



## sara sad

BIANCA RHEA :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea is so badass, love her.


----------



## Mordecay

Mox Girl said:


> BTW I thought Tegan was a face, is she heel now or just for this show? :lol


Rhea is a face now, so basically she still is a face


----------



## looper007

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


I don't think it has been perfect, the first half hour was meh. Some nice stuff but as i said it get over big on here as it's a die hard WWE product audience. A lot of guys going crazy are NXT watchers, plus fresh and new will get over always.

Although Bryan vs Cole should be great.


----------



## bradatar

Joe Goldberg said:


> People were shitting on male roster of NXT for getting welcomed by crickets but no one talks about these two no names




You’re a word I can’t say. I don’t follow anything but main card WWE and I LOVE Rhea. She’s about to squash the roster and I can’t wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

I wonder if Adam drops the belt tonight?


----------



## ellthom

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> ...Better than everyone on the Main Roster...even though he was just in the ring talking with a guy who made him look like a talentless hack on the mic...


I'll take it back, 'most' people on the roster.


----------



## Chelsea

Hopefully Bryan wins the belt just for a triple threat match with Bray and Brock at Survivor Series. He can vacate it after.


----------



## looper007

Dolorian said:


> Rhea is so badass, love her.


She's great, still a little green but once it clicks for her she's going to be a big star. Can't say for sure on main roster cause you just never know with what Vince loves.


----------



## Joseph92

With NXT squashing the Smackdown roster I am hoping Bryan wins his match. (I am not sure if I want him winning the NXT title though)


----------



## Mox Girl

I think this match is gonna end with Cole's buddies coming to help him.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's pretty cool to see Rhea Ripley and Tegan Nox on Smackdown :woo

For the record, it makes sense that Dakota Kai wasn't on the show with the latter tonight considering the fact that Asuka blinded her on NXT 2 days ago :nice

By the way, Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan for the NXT TITLE IS NEXT :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190438708908089346


----------



## deepelemblues

first charlotte was videochatting with a green tampon or dildo in her cricket commercial

now miz talking with a green butt plug

whats up with these cricket commercials :aries2


----------



## bradatar

Joseph92 said:


> With NXT squashing the Smackdown roster I am hoping Bryan wins his match. (I am not sure if I want him winning the NXT title though)




Fuck finish. Whoever the monster is in NXT or dream interferes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Great crowd tonight honestly.*


Yep.if u like the sounds of crickets 
:maury


----------



## safc-scotty

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


Probably just because it's been really fun as a one off type of show, especially if you're someone who watches NXT? Obviously you couldn't do anything like this every week but that's what makes it unique.

I don't really care what type of 'booking' it get classified under :lmao


----------



## Empress

safc-scotty said:


> Ermmm Shayna and Cole both got good reactions and Ciampa got a good reaction during his promo and dueling chants during his match with the Miz.


You're right. Those acts did. The others have been met with crickets. 




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


At least we're getting Bryan vs Cole out of this.

Here comes Stephanie.....


----------



## rbl85

The show is good but it make no sense.

I mean i understand that it's for Survivor series but now they have to do the same next week.


----------



## sara sad

Could Bryan actually win the belt?

Brock vs Fiend vs Bryan looks more of a big deal then the alternative.


----------



## bradatar

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.




Dude I love you but I love Rhea more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

My God this is the lamest SD ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre

And Steph has to come out and run it


----------



## Chan Hung

Stephanie hahaha. This show will get less than 2.0 million I bet this week. Horrible.show fpalm


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Rhea Ripley has no appeal tbh. In order for a woman to be a superstar, Looks are something really important. Idk about her wrestling skills but she looks like Nicole Bass with really average mic skills.


----------



## looper007

Surprised they didn't bring up the best women's worker they got in Io Shirai. She's got to be on for a place on the NXT women's team for Survivor Series, she must be. Or Will they hold her back to be protected not taking a pin.


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> I think this match is gonna end with Cole's buddies coming to help him.


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> My God this is the lamest SD ever.


lol, how long have you been watching?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If Bryan wins, will I watch nxt over AEW? :hmmm


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm gonna assume Smackdown and/or Raw will invade NXT at some point to get even?


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> My God this is the lamest SD ever.


I can't believe I agree with u :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

oh fuck :no


----------



## Chelsea

Steph :lol


----------



## Not Lying

Is Renee a heel commentator? I never noticed before. That's cool.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Stephanie looks amazing as usual.


----------



## bradatar

Lacey is such a gem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If Bryan wins the title, I might actually watch NXT again for the time being.


----------



## Chan Hung

They should.have brought in heel Finn
Lmao!! Heel.Finn vs Bryan? Lmao


----------



## Stellar

They couldn't have just let Renee Young do this? They gotta trot out Stephanie? Goodness sakes. Stephanie doesn't represent the Womens Evolution. Not when no one wants to listen to her.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Stinger Fan

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


Seeing as it seems like NXT is getting involved in Survivor Series, this is a blessing in disguise for the WWE because it allows the NXT roster to look good against some of the weaker talent . Bazsler hardly squashed anyone, she attacked people from behind after a match. Lee and Riddle beat up on Sami Zayn, an annoying heel, Bianca Bel Air and Rhea Ripley beat up jobbers that no one cares about. Ciampa and Miz had an actual solid match that showed Ciampa can hang with the Miz. Bryan vs Cole is a main event match for the NXT title that is likely to have outside interference in Cole's favor. 

Unless you think the NXT should be treated as geeks instead of future members of the roster then well, I can't really say much that will make you happy. I think you're over exaggerating about how well NXT are being booked, especially when they're hardly beating up on any of the big talent.


----------



## deepelemblues

there were some cute ass saudi girls in the audience last night for sure


----------



## Ham and Egger

They sure do love using the phrase "making history"....


----------



## Joseph92

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> If Bryan wins, will I watch nxt over AEW? :hmmm


I tried watching NXT, I want to watch NXT but I just can't do it with that commentary team. Listening to them is the worst!


----------



## Mox Girl

Oooh man that pandering just then made me cringe. Ugh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm gonna assume Smackdown and/or Raw will invade NXT at some point to get even?


Definitely. It's all designed to boost NXT's ratings.


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> If Bryan wins, will I watch nxt over AEW? :hmmm


Bryan ain't winning, be some over the top ending with Cole's buddies come in to beat down on Bryan. Wouldn't surprise me if Brock comes out cause he wants to teach Cole and his buddies a lesson.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm gonna assume Smackdown and/or Raw will invade NXT at some point to get even?


Wtf, I hope not. Get the hosses like Wyatt Corbin and Reigns back and act like this shit never happened. That would be best.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

More Women's Evolution. Steph forgot it was this year's WM not last year but it was so forgettable match that she forgot it herself.


----------



## JRL

The crowd barely cares Daniel Bryan is coming to the ring. What??


----------



## Dolorian

looper007 said:


> She's great, still a little green but once it clicks for her she's going to be a big star.


For sure, good thing is that she is still quite young. She has all the tools to be a big star, I definitely see her as one of the main women that will take up the mantle to lead the division in the future on the main roster.




DammitC said:


> It's pretty cool to see Rhea Ripley and Tegan Nox on Smackdown :woo


Indeed. Love Rhea and am really liking Tegan from what I've seen is far.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> My guess is a DQ finish with an NXT invasion.


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Lacey is such a gem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shes hot as fuck.

Hhh has to.come out to help them dying ratings


----------



## candice-wrestling

Bryan/Cole should be fantastic.


----------



## DOTL

I literally don't care what happens in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That UE theme so hard :squirtle


----------



## birthday_massacre

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get why some are overhyping this so much. Its just endless segments of NXT people turning up and squashing established guys. Thats literally all its been. Just copy and paste booking.


Its because you are a troll who wouldnt know a good show if it hit you on the face. Just look at your username lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Crickets!!! Lmao

:heston


----------



## Joe Goldberg

I want Mansoor on this show or in SS. No point keeping him for Saudi shows.


----------



## bradatar

Imagine thinking a match between two 160 pound men would highlight a RAW 20 years ago? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Adam Cole , Babaaay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, the original main-event for tonight was Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin. 

Instead, we get to see Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan (for the NXT title) :banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dolorian

Steph's talk abut "women's evolution" and WWE's move to make "history" come across as disingenuous considering how they are not doing a second Evolution PPV and barely have the women main event PPVs.


----------



## Chan Hung

Major Crickets lmao


----------



## Mango13

Crowd is super hyped for Cole :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues

DammitC said:


> For the record, the original main-event for tonight was Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin.
> 
> Instead, we get to see Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan (for the NXT title) :banderas


They should do a crown jewel every thursday


----------



## DOTL

Dolorian said:


> Steph's talk abut "women's evolution" and WWE's move to make "history" come across as disingenuous considering how they are not doing a second Evolution PPV and barely have the women main event PPVs.


Money talks, chief.


----------



## SavoySuit

Well the crowd seems to know Cole a little more


----------



## wkc_23

DammitC said:


> For the record, the original main-event for tonight was Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin.
> 
> Instead, we get to see Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan (for the NXT title) :banderas


Fuck, what an improvement wens3


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Kayla is a threat to my #NoNutNovember challenge.


----------



## Ham and Egger

On one side you have a former student of HBK and on the other you have a wrestler who is being coached and mentored by HBK, it's such an easy story to tell but they can't do that.


----------



## looper007

Dolorian said:


> For sure, good thing is that she is still quite young. She has all the tools to be a big star, I definitely see her as one of the main women that will take up the mantle to lead the division in the future on the main roster.


I wait and see before I say what i think about what her main roster career will be like, just never know wouldn't surprise me if Toni and Rhea would be teamed up with a Crocodile Dundee like gimmick and turned into a joke by Vince. Just wouldn't be shocking at all.

She's along with io Shirai the best thing on NXT right now.


----------



## sara sad

Lame I was hoping steph was gonna announce Evolution II 

Should have know better.


----------



## virus21

Dolorian said:


> Steph's talk abut "women's evolution" and WWE's move to make "history" come across as disingenuous considering how they are not doing a second Evolution PPV and barely have the women main event PPVs.


The women's revolution was nothing more than a PR campaign to get Steph accolades. Why keep it up when mission accomplished?


----------



## Stellar

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Okay, that is amusing. I'll admit to it, as much as I am tired of Stephanie still. :lol


----------



## bradatar

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck, what an improvement wens3




Can’t wait to see two men who can be cleaning my pool roll around for 15 mins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal

Can we move NXT to Fox and these stadiums and put SD in full sail on Wed? NXT has actually managed to make their guys feel like stars compared to the main roster.


----------



## wkc_23

bradatar said:


> Can’t wait to see two men who can be cleaning my pool roll around for 15 mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rbl85

Kabraxal said:


> Can we move NXT to Fox and these stadiums and put SD in full sail on Wed? NXT has actually managed to make their guys feel like stars compared to the main roster.


Yeah i'm sure that FOX would love to have a show who's doing less than 700K in the ratings compare to one who will do more than the double….


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm super super now curious to what these RATINGS will be haha


----------



## Kabraxal

rbl85 said:


> Yeah i'm sure that FOX would love to have a show who's doing less than 700K in the ratings compare to one who will do more than the double….


Cause Smackdown isn’t already cratering... Main roster marks are adorable.


----------



## Chan Hung

They fucked up. Brock should have done 30 minutes of destroying everyone


----------



## TD Stinger

Bryan: “He doesn’t belong in the ring with me!”

Love Bryan’s attitude.


----------



## bradatar

Imagine hating a guy like Reigns but being in love with a 4 foot tall Shawn Michaels? HahahHahahahahhaannahaahha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Size mark alert :lmao Poor guy.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> I'm super super now curious to what these RATINGS will be haha


Be interesting for sure, but like for NXT/AEW they deserve a pass cause for what happened with talent. Still I wonder what the talent stuck in Saudi Arabia what they hell they think about those Crown Jewel shows, I think some must be pissed off with them now.


----------



## rbl85

Kabraxal said:


> Cause Smackdown isn’t already cratering... Main roster marks are adorable.


I watch AEW and NXT dude XD

I only watch SD tonight because of the NXT "invasion"


----------



## Chan Hung

Let's be honest, crowd only half awake cuz Bryan HHH and HBK there. If the latter 2 weren't you would hear more crickets


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Emmanuelle said:


> Size mark alert :lmao Poor guy.


Insecurity is a bitch.


----------



## deepelemblues

Emmanuelle said:


> Size mark alert :lmao Poor guy.


he is so :thirst :ha


----------



## Dolorian

looper007 said:


> I wait and see before I say what i think about what her main roster career will be like, just never know wouldn't surprise me if Toni and Rhea would be teamed up with a Crocodile Dundee like gimmick and turned into a joke by Vince. Just wouldn't be shocking at all.


For sure, they could ruin them in the main roster as they always do. Specially with Toni and Rhea having thick accents. But they are both very much what Vince would love in terms of the looks department so they could be handled well.




> She's along with io Shirai the best thing on NXT right now.


Agreed, I think them and Toni are the future of the division on the main roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's a shame they didn't have more time to work out a match. It's probably all being called on the fly.


----------



## bradatar

Emmanuelle said:


> Size mark alert :lmao Poor guy.




Imagine seeing Brock Lesnar and Adam Cole in a ring together?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit

Let’s see if they can win over the crowd


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> They fucked up. Brock should have done 30 minutes of destroying everyone


Sit down, you are getting the best wrestler in WWE going up agaisnt the NXT Champ give me that over Brock half assing it .


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Joe Goldberg

HHH got the biggest pop of the night while Rhera Ripley and whoever got the worst.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Kabraxal said:


> Cause Smackdown isn’t already cratering... Main roster marks are adorable.


Their ratings aren't that bad, especially considering they were better than the previous month before FOX, even with the drop off after the first episode. Last week was a major anomaly because of the channel change. This week will definitely be interesting though


----------



## Mordecay

bradatar said:


> Can’t wait to see two men who can be cleaning my pool roll around for 15 mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bryan probably has made more money in 1 year than you have done in your entire life, so it probably would be the other way around :shrug


----------



## bradatar

looper007 said:


> Sit down, you are getting the best wrestler in WWE going up agaisnt the NXT Champ give me that over Brock half assing it .




It’s like watching two children fight are you serious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues

Mordecay said:


> Bryan probably has made more money in 1 year than you have done in your entire life, so it probably would be the other way around :shrug


Pools are HARMFUL TO THE PLANET


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I bet the rest of the NXT Locker Room going to invade Raw


----------



## wkc_23

bradatar said:


> Imagine hating a guy like Reigns but being in love with a 4 foot tall Shawn Michaels? HahahHahahahahhaannahaahha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Homie, ain't nobody said anything about hating Reigns. I'm fucking sorry that I'd rather see Cole and Bryan in the main event than Reigns and Corbin. You size marks are ridiculous.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190442932039507968


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> Bryan probably has made more money in 1 year than you have done in your entire life, so it probably would be the other way around :shrug




Imagine comparing how much money people make to their wrestling opinion? Yikes. Maybe NWO wasn’t that far off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is getting little too long. End this shit


----------



## Stinger Fan

Chan Hung said:


> Let's be honest, crowd only half awake cuz Bryan HHH and HBK there. If the latter 2 weren't you would hear more crickets


Adam Cole got a huge reaction when he came onto the screen during the back stage segment. In fact, a lot of people cheered "bay bay" and "boom" during his entrance. They clearly know who Cole is and do care about him


----------



## Kabraxal

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> It's a shame they didn't have more time to work out a match. It's probably all being called on the fly.


I prefer when they are less scripted from bell to bell.



bradatar said:


> Imagine seeing Brock Lesnar and Adam Cole in a ring together?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, would highlight even more how boring and shit Lesnar is.


----------



## looper007

wkc_23 said:


> Homie, ain't nobody said anything about hating Reigns. I'm fucking sorry that I'd rather see Cole and Bryan in the main event than Reigns and Corbin. You size marks are ridiculous.


I love to see some pictures of what this Bradatar guy, I wouldn't be surprised if he's a buck fifty soaking wet like most of these size marks who love oily big men lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Anyone notice how much better Renee is without Graves there?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan's cocky attitude is going to get him into trouble. Pride goeth before the fall. :bryan2


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn..looks like.the.show ends with this match
:mj2


----------



## bradatar

Kabraxal said:


> I prefer when they are less scripted from bell to bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, would highlight even more how boring and shit Lesnar is.




Must be fun pretending a 5 foot tall person can beat monsters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

bradatar said:


> Imagine comparing how much money people make to their wrestling opinion? Yikes. Maybe NWO wasn’t that far off.


Imagine thinking size matters in wrestling :heston


----------



## Chan Hung

Cole is smaller than Bryan. I just noticed that although oddly he didnt seem so short in NXT


----------



## Mox Girl

I wanted to see Roman tonight, but not against Corbin :lol So I'm fine with this, it's something new.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is turning into an AEW 30 min match huh


----------



## Kabraxal

bradatar said:


> Must be fun pretending a 5 foot tall person can beat monsters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be fun to keep this pathetic gimmick going.


----------



## Joseph92

Since NXT basically squashed Smackdown all night do you think the remaining Smackdown guys will come down and attack Cole?


----------



## SavoySuit

So many commercials. Match ruined by commercials.


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> Imagine thinking size matters in wrestling :heston




lol you cut the nwo part out that’s so cute. It does matter and the geeks who agree with you are the same people I normally deal with. Imagine calling someone out that they’re gonna get shit and they never pop their head in a thread again? I remember Mordy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Imagine thinking size matters in wrestling :heston


Size does to a point.

Seeing these two in a match together at the top of the card is jarring.

It's fine having someone with a decent build against a small guy.

But a small guy with no muscle vs a small guy with no muscle is def noticeable.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190444786458734592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190445093930618881


----------



## Empress

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Bryan's cocky attitude is going to get him into trouble. Pride goeth before the fall. :bryan2


True but I love that he still has an edge to him. He needs to threaten to kick Cole's head in. :smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Too bad there are so many commercial interruptions. Def. need it on a ppv.


----------



## bradatar

Ace said:


> Size does to a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these two in a match together at the top of the card is jarring.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine having someone with a decent build against a small guy.
> 
> 
> 
> But a small guy with no muscle vs a small guy with no muscle is def noticeable.




Stop they’ll stop talking to you and make a discord..oh fuck they did that bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

End this shit lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

Chan Hung said:


> This is turning into an AEW 30 min match huh


Because the WWE never put on a 30 minute match on RAW, nope, not Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle, never happened .


----------



## SavoySuit

Ace said:


> Size does to a point.
> 
> Seeing these two in a match together at the top of the card is jarring.
> 
> It's fine having someone with a decent build against a small guy.
> 
> But a small guy with no muscle vs a small guy with no muscle is def noticeable.


Yeah bro...


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Joseph92 said:


> Since NXT basically squashed Smackdown all night do you think the remaining Smackdown guys will come down and attack Cole?


I don't know, Maybe not, Most of the Superstars on a plane back to the U.S



SavoySuit said:


> So many commercials. Match ruined by
> commercials.


Yeah I know


----------



## deepelemblues

Chan Hung said:


> End this shit lol


you mean end the show or end this thirsty thread derailing?


----------



## Joe Goldberg

People who say size doesn't matter in wrestling are the same people who find Bayley hot.


----------



## Mango13

Inb4 HHH Screws Bryan?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Empress said:


> True but I love that he still has an edge to him. He needs to threaten to kick Cole's head in. :smile2:


I wish. :lol I do like the attitude, I just assume it means he is losing. If they really wanted to pique people's interest in NXT, Bryan should win tonight. :bryan


----------



## Chan Hung

Tap his bitch ass out. End this shit


----------



## Mordecay

bradatar said:


> lol you cut the nwo part out that’s so cute. It does matter and the geeks who agree with you are the same people I normally deal with. Imagine calling someone out that they’re gonna get shit and they never pop their head in a thread again? I remember Mordy.


Imagine saying that you were going to "expose people" and then saying "I would but I won't because I would get banned" :heston.

Anyways, I posted once there and I said I didn't wanted the drama of dealing with you, so good bye :bye


----------



## Stellar

I don't even know why this thread became a "Size" topic. Lets not be miserable in this thread.

I'm actually enjoying this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That was Bryan's first spider german since he beat Cena. :O


----------



## llj

This is a good match, but the main roster crowd just doesn't get up for much anymore. I can't keep blaming the talent when sometimes they do stuff that would be over with any other type of crowd. But the WWE has trained their crowd to not care anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung

Come on..he doesnt tap?? That's bullshit


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> Imagine saying that you were going to "expose people" and then saying "I would but I won't because I would get banned" :heston.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I posted once there and I said I didn't wanted the drama of dealing with you, so good bye :bye




Imagine changing subjects when you’re wrong? I didn’t want to do this but I’ll see you in rants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Stinger Fan said:


> Because the WWE never put on a 30 minute match on RAW, nope, not Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle, never happened .


Dude is so dumb :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chelsea

Heel Bryan :mark


----------



## Empress

llj said:


> This is a good match, but the main roster crowd just doesn't get up for much anymore. I can't keep blaming the talent when sometimes they do stuff that would be over with any other type of crowd. But the WWE has trained their crowd to not care anymore.


Yup. At least this crowd is starting to get into this match. It's a damn good one. Never doubted it would be.

Bryan just lost clean.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Todd Phillips didn't deserve to get demoted.


----------



## wkc_23

Cole went over clean, damn.. Good ass match.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Having this a title match didn't make any sense.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahaha they put this guy over Bryan 
:maury


----------



## Headliner

That dork has been banned. Let's get back on topic.

Cole won clean. :wow


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Ratedr4life

ADAM COLE BAY BAY :mark


----------



## Mox Girl

DAKOTA WAS THERE AND THEY DIDN'T USE HER. I AM MAD.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I'm surprised Cole won clean. I'm not sure that's the right call, he really should have won with outside interference


----------



## Chan Hung

The NXT of 500,000 viewers 
:heston


----------



## Mango13

NXT Invasion :mark:


----------



## Joseph92

Good match but Bryan should not of lost clean!


----------



## looper007

Just Wow. Bryan is a model professional I tell you that. Great match though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cole just beat Bryan clean.

Well fuck.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Oh hell yes HHH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BAY BAY
*


----------



## The3

Chan Hung said:


> Hahaha they put this guy over Bryan
> :maury


Let's me guess? Part two at Survivor Series


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Nice ass match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That was fun. Knew Bryan would lose. How many guys is that this year? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn good show, even though I wanted Bryan to win.


----------



## llj

Bryan winning would have been nuts, but I knew that wasn't gonna happen. Still, this won't help the "Bryan loses random matches way too much" people, which I'm one of.


----------



## Mox Girl

So who is Triple H actually yelling at? Stephanie? Who is running Raw and SD now? :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

Pretty good match. And NXT easily overshadows the main roster in every way but Becky. Fox has to wonder why they chose the C show.


----------



## SavoySuit

Alright then


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Bryan has been losing a lot since he came out of retirement.


----------



## Chan Hung

Terrible ending. I bet Vince comes to have Brock.squash all.the NXT clowns


----------



## Mahmenn

Chan Hung said:


> Cole is smaller than Bryan. I just noticed that although oddly he didnt seem so short in NXT


He is taller but slimmer


----------



## Ace

Lol NXT walked into SD and took over.

Clean swept.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is officially the greatest and a SUPERSTAR.


----------



## deepelemblues

I was sports entertained by SD tonight

More Crown jewels and travel problems pls


----------



## Prayer Police

wait, RAW AND Smackdown vs NXT?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Ham and Egger

Pat MacAfee is awesome on commentary. He's so funny.


----------



## Soul_Body

I'm not even gonna lie. I loved that match. It was dope.


----------



## Trophies

Orton gonna show up on NXT and RKO outta nowhere everybody.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Who's that black guy behind Lio Rush?


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> That was fun. Knew Bryan would lose. How many guys is that this year? :lol


He's at that point that's becoming a little silly with amount he put over at this point.


----------



## ajmaf625

Joe Goldberg said:


> Bryan has been losing a lot since he came out of retirement.


he was wwe champ for 6 months lol and has been pretty protected even in losing


----------



## candice-wrestling

Good episode! I wonder if they’ll invade RAW as well but with different NXT stars?


----------



## rbl85

Wait a minute, why wrestlers who are feuding in NXT are now friends ?


----------



## Dolorian

Prayer Police said:


> wait, RAW AND Smackdown vs NXT?


Nah, it is every brand vs the other.


----------



## capitan

I'm surprised. This show was not awful.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean..it is a little weird that it looks like Rhea could kick the shit out of their world champion.


----------



## sara sad

Stupid.

Bryan shouldn't have jobbed clean. he already losses too much as is.


----------



## Joseph92

Smackdown needs to get it's revenge! They were swept tonight.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Incredible episode. Good break from all the bore chore shows.*



Chan Hung said:


> Terrible ending. I bet Vince comes to have Brock.squash all.the NXT clowns


*Hahahahaha so salty or just trollin. *


----------



## Empress

I ended up enjoying the show. The NXT invasion was cliche but they made the best out of a bad situation. Brock's appearance and the Saudi recap was the only low point. It was just pointless. Bryan and Cole ended the show with a strong match.


----------



## Chelsea

D-Bry losing clean again


----------



## IamMark

Great NXT show. I mean Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

At least any Bryan fan can disabuse themselves of any delusion that Bryan will ever win another world title. He's the best company man in history.


----------



## Mahmenn

Joe Goldberg said:


> Who's that black guy behind Lio Rush?


Isaiah " SWERVE " Scott


----------



## The3

Joseph92 said:


> Smackdown needs to get it's revenge! They were swept tonight.


Smackdown is going to win the PPV


----------



## Stinger Fan

I liked Cole vs Bryan, but I can only imagine what they could do if they had more time to build up the match. The show was overall, fairly good, I enjoyed the show. It's real unfortunate that they likely wont keep this up next week


----------



## capitan

If it weren't for the opening segment, I would rate this show as a B+. A solid B even with the rerun.


----------



## looper007

ajmaf625 said:


> he was wwe champ for 6 months lol and has been pretty protected even in losing


I know but he's losing way too much and not all of it has been protected.


----------



## Mox Girl

I enjoyed that episode. The Brock/Heyman stuff at the start was the downpoint, I didn't need to hear Heyman talk for 15 minutes considering he basically said nothing of note. The rest was fun. One of my biggest amusements was seeing how many NXT people my Mum recognised.

Then our reaction when we spotted Dakota at the end haha :lol


----------



## Buhalovski

Now I bet they gonna use RAW/SD wrestlers invading NXT to boost their ratings. I dont see AEW losing the raiting war against NXT but its gonna be interesting Wednesdays.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match, but stupid result for Bryan to lose clean like that. You wouldn't see someone they consider a top guy like Rollins or Reigns take the fall like that. Bryan is clearly upper mid-card to the powers that be, placeholder main event guy at best.

That said, overall was an enjoyable show. Decided to watch since the usual guys wouldn't be there (hope everyone gets back safe and sound). That said, really no interest in watching next week when it's back to business as usual. I'd maybe watch NXT, but AEW also had a great show that I want to see the follow up to next week (plus it's the go-home show for the PPV).


----------



## safc-scotty

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole is officially the greatest and a SUPERSTAR.


Fair play, I didn't really see it when he first joined NXT (hadn't seen anything pre NXT) but he's really won me over. You must be ecstatic with his showing tonight!

That was the most fun I've had watching a Raw or Smackdown for fucking ages and the main event actually had me on the edge of my seat. I knew it was almost definitely going to end in Cole retaining but the they planted a seed of doubt with their performance. It's such a shame that NXT is going up against AEW because I feel like they must be cutting into each other's potential audience.


----------



## capitan

The company has to take the belt off Bayley asap. She's only getting fatter and uglier.


----------



## rbl85

Are we suppose to forget that the "army" of HHH is made of faces and heels ?

I mean 2 days ago they were trying to kill each other.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Good match. Surprised it was a clean win but this match was better than what was originally planned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92

I still say if they really wanted to have Bryan loose they could of had him loose via disqualification.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

If its going to be RAW and SD vs NXT that means Brock is gonna no show another PPV


----------



## domotime2

best SD episode so far on fox

but... i fucking hate brand supremacy SS soooo much. The WWE has taught me to NOT CARE, so i don't. It doesn't matter. It's a night in a vaccuum that doesn't matter. It's not featuring dream match-ups, it's all one company. And since there's nothing on the line, and since it gets COMPLETELY DROPPED 1 week after it happens..... nope. Dont care. They do this every single year


----------



## capitan

It's nice to see a clean finish on a TV taping. Interference and DQ's are all too common on the TV shows.


----------



## finalnight

Except for the Lesnar/Heyman part, kind of wish SmackDown would have delayed talent issues every week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

looper007 said:


> He's at that point that's becoming a little silly with amount he put over at this point.


It would be nice if it amounted to something like with Kofi. Both Buddy and Ali are an afterthought now.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

So are they appear regularly on SD and RAW or was it just for this episode? and what about NXT? Are they going to get invaded by RAW and SD?


----------



## Stellar

Smackdown was good considering the situation. I really don't have anything negative to say other than Stephanie should have stayed backstage.


----------



## V-Trigger

How is FOX okay with having a usa network show burying the product that they paid a billion dollars for?.


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> Are we suppose to forget that the "army" of HHH is made of faces and heels ?
> 
> I mean 2 days ago they were trying to kill each other.


Brand v brand they team up. I mean Charlotte and Becky were teaming up last year to invade RAW, right after they just finished a HEATED FEUD.


----------



## Ace

The story is the big dog is gone for one night and the yard gets overrun by a bunch of kids 

The big dawg is going to teach the kids a lesson at Survivor Series :$vince


----------



## -XERO-

rbl85 said:


> Are we suppose to forget that the "army" of HHH is made of faces and heels ?
> 
> I mean 2 days ago they were trying to kill each other.


lol


----------



## domotime2

rbl85 said:


> Are we suppose to forget that the "army" of HHH is made of faces and heels ?
> 
> I mean 2 days ago they were trying to kill each other.


You really really really really really really really have to shut your brain off...or be 7 to enjoy this brand supremacy shit. 

And hey, some people can do that and enjoy it, god bless em. Some people like fast and the furious and dont take things seriously and again...more power to them.

I can do that to an extent, but i'm not falling for this shit again. They've fooled me year after year.


----------



## virus21

V-Trigger said:


> How is FOX okay with having a usa network show burying the product that they paid a billion dollars for?.


Considering what a money pit SD turned out to be for them already, they probably just threw their arms in the air, just hoping to get through with it


----------



## Joe Goldberg

At least they didn't have RAW superstars jumping over the ship to SDL tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2

V-Trigger said:


> How is FOX okay with having a usa network show burying the product that they paid a billion dollars for?.


I was just about to post this lmao. A developmental brand on USA that draws 500k viewers just wrecked their roster. Like, what? Lol.


Oh and they lost Brock. So like...um..


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> It would be nice if it amounted to something like with Kofi. Both Buddy and Ali are an afterthought now.


I just think it's doing him more damage then good at this point, is he going to get any payback on Cole or is this going to lead to anything for him probably not. I don't know just not feeling it right now for Bryan, he needs something big for him to happen to get me back on track.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## WWEfan4eva

rbl85 said:


> Wait a minute, why wrestlers who are feuding in NXT are now friends ?


Survivor Series isn't Canon, The Heel/Face goes out of the Window for 1 month out of the year

We might see the 4 Horsewomen teaming up for 1 night to get Baszler, Duke and Shafir


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ace

RainmakerV2 said:


> I was just about to post this lmao. A developmental brand on USA that draws 500k viewers just wrecked their roster. Like, what? Lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and they lost Brock. So like...um..


SD was buried hard tonight.

They lost Brock too to top it off :lol


----------



## capitan

Paul Heyman is becoming a liability. 

SD needed a match instead of his fat, bald, ugly ass shouting at the top of his lungs again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is one of the hottest stars in the world rn, thank you to Daniel Bryan for putting him over so strongly.


----------



## rbl85

WWEfan4eva said:


> Survivor Series isn't Canon, The Heel/Face goes out of the Window for 1 month out of the year
> 
> We might see the 4 Horsewomen teaming up for 1 night to get Baszler, Duke and Shafir


All the NXT women who were in the ring at the end are going to face each other the night before Survivor series….


----------



## Joe Goldberg

I can get the point behind size factor in wrestling but AEW marks should be the last one to talk about it coz you have 50 year old out of shape as your champion wrestling against midgets like Page.


----------



## rbl85

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Cole is one of the hottest stars in the world rn*, thank you to Daniel Bryan for putting him over so strongly.


The world does not only = USA XD


----------



## Asuka842

Kind of ironic that the best SD in a long time, is one that they had to improvise last minute:

I LOVE how strong they made NXT look tonight overall.

The ME was fantastic, and Cole winning clean was awesome.

Ciampa vs. Mize was solid.

Bayley vs. Nikki was also good. Although one of my very few critiques tonight is Bayley falling victim to generic heel booking. She beat Nikki and Alexa both in a handicap match not too long ago, but now needs Sasha's help just to beat Nikki? Asuka is another example, she went from being able to win straight up, to needed to use the green mist in every match in order to win, within a few weeks. It's too drastic a change way too quick.

Shayne, Rhea, and Tegan showing up was a cool moment as well. Kind of wish Io had appeared to.

Poor Sami really is just a glorified jobber at this point.

Commentary was really good tonight as well, even Renée was on point.

Etc.

Overall, great show.


----------



## Joseph92

Was this show going to be the same invasion story if the Smackdown guys were not stuck in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ace said:


> SD was buried hard tonight.
> 
> They lost Brock too to top it off :lol


I legit hope Reigns and Corbin team up on Wednesday and go beat the fuck out of some of these geeky fuckers in full sail. Can you imagine the heat from the 300 virgins in the crowd?



kada kada


----------



## SavoySuit

Smackdown wasn't buried. Smackdown wasn't really there. How could they have been buried?


----------



## capitan

The main takeaway is that SOMEONE is capable of booking a fun show. It certainly wasn't Stephanie, that's for sure. Who knows how much Vince has left. It must've been HHH's doing.


----------



## V-Trigger

SavoySuit said:


> Smackdown wasn't buried. Smackdown wasn't really there. How could they have been buried?


They lost all the matches?.


----------



## SavoySuit

V-Trigger said:


> They lost all the matches?.



Perhaps you misread my post. The SM roster was barely there. They were not buried. They can't be buried if they aren't there.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SavoySuit said:


> Smackdown wasn't buried. Smackdown wasn't really there. How could they have been buried?


I mean, the top dogs like Wyatt Reigns and Corbin werent, but Miz and Bryan are still pretty big stars for them and they got wrecked. Also their womens champ and Sasha.


----------



## Ace

SavoySuit said:


> Smackdown wasn't buried. Smackdown wasn't really there. How could they have been buried?


The guy who holds it down wasn't there.

NXT took down the biggest name there and made SD their house. This would have never happened to Seth and Roman.

That did not make Bryan look good at all, he saw it coming and was beat clean in the middle. He is disposable fodder for them who they can use to build up others.

They have no respect for their vets and legends.


----------



## capitan

This is a one-off show under unusual circumstances. Daniel and Miz are getting paid. There's nothing to get worked up over here.


----------



## Chan Hung

SavoySuit said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost all the matches?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you misread my post. The SM roster was barely there. They were not buried. They can't be buried if they aren't there.
Click to expand...

Remember it's not about the talent that was buried aka SD, it's the BRAND. Tonight, they legit BURIED SD ON FOX FROM A USA SHOW that gets less than 590,000 ratings LMFAO!!
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" /> 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## rbl85

The worst thing is that after Survivor series they're going to act like Nothing ever happened….


----------



## Asuka842

Good, that's the only way an invasion story can work.


----------



## RainmakerV2

capitan said:


> The main takeaway is that SOMEONE is capable of booking a fun show. It certainly wasn't Stephanie, that's for sure. Who knows how much Vince has left. It must've been HHH's doing.


Why was it more fun? Because it was HHHs boys going over and it makes you feel like some sort of outlaw fan that you enjoy that more? It was the same show. Same format. Just a bunch of guys you dont think Vince likes went over and all of a sudden that makes it some tremendous show lol.


----------



## Ace

The only saving grace for SD is their top two stars weren't there.

Bray and Roman in kayfabe could have taken them all down.

Still they did Bryan wrong real hard.

I thought they would protect him with the UE attacking but damn, he lost clean.


----------



## V-Trigger

No one is complaining about the pay. It's just funny that FOX paid a gazillion dollars and WWE C show buried them under 10 feet one night.


----------



## Reil

Honestly I don't think FOX cares as long as it brings them ratings.


----------



## capitan

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why was it more fun? Because it was HHHs boys going over and it makes you feel like some sort of outlaw fan that you enjoy that more? It was the same show. Same format. Just a bunch of guys you dont think Vince likes went over and all of a sudden that makes it some tremendous show lol.


What's sad is that you're getting this worked up over a wrestling show.


----------



## rbl85

We had exactly the same show last year but with SD attacking RAW and RAW attacking smackdown….


----------



## V-Trigger

They could have helped NXT big time having Bryan win the title and showing up at Full Sail. NXT needs a boost badly.


----------



## Ace

Reil said:


> Honestly I don't think FOX cares as long as it brings them ratings.


I would care if I were a fan, they need to protect their top guys more or they'll become nobodies with no credibility. The likes of Orton, Bryan and AJ lose way too much for top stars.


----------



## RainmakerV2

capitan said:


> What's sad is that you're getting this worked up over a wrestling show.


Uh, no one is getting worked up. We're on a wrestling forum talking about wrestling. I asked you a simple question. What was more fun about this show to you other than Uncle Hunters underground guys going over?


----------



## Ace

Reil said:


> Honestly I don't think FOX cares as long as it brings them ratings.


I would care if I were a fan, they need to protect their top guys more or they'll become nobodies with no credibility. The likes of Orton, Bryan and AJ lose way too much for top stars. Losing to a heel champion from NXT clean and seeing it coming is another blow.

Don't get me started on Miz and Ciampa.

Why did they book these matches.. they could have used other guys instead of making these two look weak.


----------



## sideon

Reil said:


> Honestly I don't think FOX cares as long as it brings them ratings.


Exactly, FOX just wants those numbers no matter how they get em.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Fiend wouldnt care about Brand Loyalty right? So really you're left with Corbin and Reigns to carry the SD flag after Miz and Bryan got bitched tonight. Oh, maybe Shorty G? Lmao. Jesus


----------



## sideon

Ace said:


> *I would care if I were a fan*, they need to protect their top guys more or they'll become nobodies with no credibility. The likes of Orton, Bryan and AJ lose way too much for top stars. Losing to a heel champion from NXT clean and seeing it coming is another blow.
> 
> Don't get me started on Miz and Ciampa.
> 
> Why did they book these matches.. they could have used other guys instead of making these two look weak.


Fans just want a good show, and judging by social media and the crowd tonight the majority got what they wanted.


----------



## Ace

RainmakerV2 said:


> The Fiend wouldnt care about Brand Loyalty right? So really you're left with Corbin and Reigns to carry the SD flag after Miz and Bryan got bitched tonight. Oh, maybe Shorty G? Lmao. Jesus


Bryan is one of the few top stars on the show and they do this to him, all to prop up AEW's bitch.

Miz and Bryan shouldn't have been used as enhancement talent.

Honestly, I think this whole concept is a disaster and is going to make one if not two brands look bad.

This company is useless.


----------



## TD Stinger

One of my favorite epsidoes of SD in a while. And it wasn't just for seeing the NXT guys, it was the fact that this was the story throughout the show.

Brock did his thing in the beginning and we'll see where this goes.

But after that? Bayley and Nikki had a very good match that introduced Shayna. Riddle and Lee got to show their best moves on Zayn who's a good punching bag (and sadly that's all they see him as). Ciampa came out and instantly looked like he belonged. Rhea and Bianca got some time to shine (Tegan too).

And you had a great main event that told a great story.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really hope Bayley get Baszler back

Not Becky, Bayley


----------



## Ace

WWEfan4eva said:


> I really hope Bayley get Baszler back
> 
> Not Becky, Bayley


Shayna should fuck up Bayley and Becky.

She's legit and should go over them both to look stronger.


----------



## Kaworu

Bryan vs Cole was good but aside from that it was a bunch of random NXT cameos. It wasn't that good.

None of this stuff is going to matter when Survivor Series is over.


----------



## MEMS

Flight delays lead to best SD ever. Love when they’re forced to get creative.


----------



## capitan

I hope Bayley retires.


----------



## capitan

Ace said:


> Bryan is one of the few top stars on the show and they do this to him, all to prop up AEW's bitch.
> 
> Miz and Bryan shouldn't have been used as enhancement talent.
> 
> Honestly, I think this whole concept is a disaster and is going to make one if not two brands look bad.
> 
> This company is useless.


Does it matter that HBK lost every single WM match he had with Taker? All that matters is that the matches were fun to match.

There is no "legacy" to protect with fictional outcomes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan looked the best I've seen him in a while and carried the bulk of the match. He still hasn't officially turned face and he wrestled more like a guy who has no alignment, other than wanting to fight.

Guess I'll have to settle for the IC title because WWE will never make him the world champ again unless there is no other choice. It would be refreshing to see other "top guys", especially the chosen ones, put over new talent clean.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

capitan said:


> I hope Bayley retires.


Hope you retire


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

cant believe that geek Cole beat Bryan. Yuck.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sadly, the forced intro of all of NXT roster was horrible. I get it was last minute but way to blow your load on the whole brand. After tonight Vince will.bury them. He will get his fave brand always on top
If I was booking I would do a Brock showw have him around destroying everyone. That would have least kept the show somewhat interesting


----------



## La Parka

Bryan has lost to Buddy Murphy, Ali and now Cole all in 2019. 

This man was once the most over face since Austin/Rock and now is nothing more than an enhancement talent.

A goddamn shame. I wish Bryan had the Austin attitude about putting the right people over. and when to put them over. If Cole won tonight it would've meant so much more had Bryan not already ate pins to guys like Ali and Buddy.


----------



## capitan

TheAppler said:


> Bryan has lost to Buddy Murphy, Ali and now Cole all in 2019.
> 
> This man was once the most over face since Austin/Rock and now is nothing more than an enhancement talent.
> 
> A goddamn shame. I wish Bryan had the Austin attitude about putting the right people over. and when to put them over. If Cole won tonight it would've meant so much more had Bryan not already ate pins to guys like Ali and Buddy.


That's a huge part of the problem. 

WWE loves to crucify and humiliate it's talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder if/when does Smackdown get their heat back? For those pretending that Smackdown matters now, it is telling that Vince didn't do this to the RAW roster. Wouldn't be surprised if they go winless at Survivor Series again. :lol


----------



## Massey24

TheAppler said:


> Bryan has lost to Buddy Murphy, Ali and now Cole all in 2019.
> 
> This man was once the most over face since Austin/Rock and now is nothing more than an enhancement talent.
> 
> A goddamn shame. I wish Bryan had the Austin attitude about putting the right people over. and when to put them over. If Cole won tonight it would've meant so much more had Bryan not already ate pins to guys like Ali and Buddy.


It isn't Ali's or Buddy's fault that they were not getting booked properly after they beat Bryan, IMO. There's no reason why the two shouldn't have been near the top of the list since. Adam Cole has been called by many of the IWC the "future of the WWE" since before he even joined Bullet Club. 

Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler and has proved himself several times over. He will go down in history, not just in the WWE but professional wrestling as a whole. He makes a great road block into the main event picture or a stepping stone into the upper midcard. Again though, that's if WWE would book properly after such a match takes place.


----------



## looper007

TheAppler said:


> A goddamn shame. I wish Bryan had the Austin attitude about putting the right people over. and when to put them over. If Cole won tonight it would've meant so much more had Bryan not already ate pins to guys like Ali and Buddy.


That's the problem, he's wanting to get Ali and Murphy over but it ain't going to work if WWE don't feel the same as you do about them. That's where the problem is for me. Lose to talents that WWE are going to push.

He made Cole look a million bucks. But since he's lost the title, it just been a stuttering flatliner of a time for Bryan, he still has great matches as he's the best worker they got but when's the last time he won a big match or feud.


----------



## SavoySuit

Chan Hung said:


> Remember it's not about the talent that was buried aka SD, it's the BRAND. Tonight, they legit BURIED SD ON FOX FROM A USA SHOW that gets less than 590,000 ratings LMFAO!!
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />



Are you daft? You know that number is an abnormality right now... right? It went up against the World Series... game 7. Everything that night dropped, including the NBA.


----------



## rbl85

Well for everyone bitching about Vince and sucking HHH.....

Vince was in charge tonight.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

TheAppler said:


> Bryan has lost to Buddy Murphy, Ali and now Cole all in 2019.
> 
> This man was once the most over face since Austin/Rock and now is nothing more than an enhancement talent.
> 
> A goddamn shame. I wish Bryan had the Austin attitude about putting the right people over. and when to put them over. If Cole won tonight it would've meant so much more had Bryan not already ate pins to guys like Ali and Buddy.


No reason fish and kyle couldnt run in and cause a beatdown when Cole was in the submission. or HBK do a superkick. Why blow their load already making a top SD guy lose way before the ppv starts.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190464600094969856


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Even Flow

Mango13 said:


> I'm still low key pissed they changed Rhea's theme song. The new one sucks compared to this one.


I'm glad they changed it, lol.

That one sucks, compared to Rhea's current theme.

Brutality is such a good theme.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TheAppler said:


> Bryan has lost to Buddy Murphy, Ali and now Cole all in 2019.
> 
> This man was once the most over face since Austin/Rock and now is nothing more than an enhancement talent.
> 
> A goddamn shame. I wish Bryan had the Austin attitude about putting the right people over. and when to put them over. If Cole won tonight it would've meant so much more had Bryan not already ate pins to guys like Ali and Buddy.


Put over Kof and Rowan too. The man is a pro's pro. Would be nice to see him win more often than he does.


----------



## Stellar

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190464600094969856


Renee is cute when she is PISSED. She did decent tonight as the #2 at commentary.


----------



## thorn123

I like WWE and AEW (am I allowed to do that...I don’t know the rules...). I liked the women’s tag and main event and the women’s nxt champ. That’s about it. Get part time Brock off my tv. Funny, when AEW do long matches with small guys they get ripped by WWE fans...


----------



## arch.unleash

So Bryan lost clean to the developmental champion? Yeah that's some great fucking booking fpalm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Thanks to the NXT invasion this was a really good episode of Smackdown and a nice way to kickstart brand warfare, Can't wait to see more NXT talent on Raw.

Bryan/Cole was a match worth watching and didn't disappoint one bit.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

WWEfan4eva said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, why wrestlers who are feuding in NXT are now friends ?
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor Series isn't Canon, The Heel/Face goes out of the Window for 1 month out of the year
> 
> We might see the 4 Horsewomen teaming up for 1 night to get Baszler, Duke and Shafir
Click to expand...

That's so fucking dumb.


----------



## HBurns

That looked like a really close call with Cole getting Germaned on his head, yikes. Even H and Shawn had to keep their jaws in place.

Overall really enjoyed that show. I can't remember the last time the Survivor Series buildup had me this intrigued already, so I'm hoping they can keep delivering the next few weeks.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm glad Bayley is using her finisher, A Modifed version of the Rose Plant


----------



## TKO Wrestling

DaveRA said:


> I like WWE and AEW (am I allowed to do that...I don’t know the rules...). I liked the women’s tag and main event and the women’s nxt champ. That’s about it. Get part time Brock off my tv. Funny, when AEW do long matches with small guys they get ripped by WWE fans...


Funny how that works...

Smackdown was main evented by two guys under 200 lbs and no one is making Petite jokes when I’m pretty sure Riho is bigger than Adam Cole.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TKO Wrestling said:


> Funny how that works...
> 
> Smackdown was main evented by two guys under 200 lbs and no one is making Petite jokes when I’m pretty sure Riho is bigger than Adam Cole.


It's not even their weight, Adam Cole's physique is literally comical, and he doesn't have the talent to overcome that. Guys like Finn Balor, Kenny Omega etc. are built like athletes.

Daniel Bryan is a generational talent and he has a better physique, so he's absolutely a main eventer.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That was arguably the best episode of SDL since the move to FOX. Too bad it can't be this good every week.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Wow they actually see that much worth in Bray Wyatt that they moved Lesnar.


----------



## Master Bate

I don't know about anybody else but I freaking loved Pat on commentary. Really enjoyable imo


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

great main event


----------



## Rankles75

The main roster needs to get stuck overseas more often. Great show!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Overall good show, as SmackDown has been since the move to FOX


----------



## chronoxiong

Seems like everyone liked the last minute Smackdown rewritten episode. I thought it was different with the NXT usage and I can't complain. Just happy to see a show that doesn't seem to have Vince and Kevin Dunn's input on it. NXT straight up buried whoever was available for Smackdown after the blood money show. The Cole/Bryan match was a good match too. Sucks we didnt get to see the Fiend with the Universal Title though. Hoping for an explanation on this since he is technically a Smackdown superstar. Unless Brock Lesnar quitting Smackdown was a way to switch the Titles around. Whatever the case, since everyone enjoyed this week's show, thats all that matters.


----------



## JustAName

HBurns said:


> That looked like a really close call with Cole getting Germaned on his head, yikes. Even H and Shawn had to keep their jaws in place.
> 
> Overall really enjoyed that show. I can't remember the last time the Survivor Series buildup had me this intrigued already, so I'm hoping they can keep delivering the next few weeks.


I think there was a slight miscommunication there where it looked like Cole wanted to end up on his stomach, while Bryan seem to go for a back throw/suplex and it ended up being neither, glad nothing seemed to have come from it though


----------



## CGS

arch.unleash said:


> So Bryan lost clean to the developmental champion? Yeah that's some great fucking booking fpalm


Meh. At this stage the only thing separating NXT with Raw/SD is the pay that the NXT guys get.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It was the first Smackdown episode on FOX where I have watched more than 1 youtube video about it.


----------



## Groovemachine

Master Bate said:


> I don't know about anybody else but I freaking loved Pat on commentary. Really enjoyable imo


It absolutely KILLED me when Steph came out and blew a kiss to Trips, and you saw Pat lean around Hunter with a cheeky little wave. The guy made me a fan in one night.


----------



## HankHill_85

Great episode that put NXT on the map with a lot of casuals. For the first time I'm actually looking forward to the yearly "We suddenly have brand loyalty" build to Survivor Series thanks to NXT's involvement.

WWE managed to take a negative and turn it into a positive. Now, that being said, the question is why do their backs have to always be against the wall to produce interesting TV like that? Consistency has never been this company's strong suit.


----------



## Not Lying

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Overall good show, as SmackDown has been since the move to FOX


What? The first 3 shows completely SUCKED ASS. Boring, uncreative, no build up or hook. Complete WOAT TV. They should be embarrassed that's how they decided to book things going on Fox. On FS1 it was a slight improvement, and yesterday was good, but first 3 shows were absolute dogshit.


----------



## Garty

WTF did I watch last night?! Am I still in a dream? Was it all real? Did it really happen? I think so... That was an excellent SmackDown, but only because it featured NXT talent.

Okay, so the NXT talent rolled over the SmackDown roster, but people complaining about it, do you not know what happens next? SmackDown will get their revenge on NXT. Raw will get there revenge on NXT. Eventually, NXT will get their revenge, again, on Raw and SmackDown as well, with the "always popular but overused", everybody from all brands battling each other, everywhere and anywhere, while the crowd goes absolutely ape shit crazy!

Pertaining to this week and what we saw, the "real" talent was stuck in Saudi Arabia and they had to make do with "only" what they had available (Shayna, Cole, Ciampa, etc. etc.) the best from NXT and it was executed masterfully. It's obvious that NXT was going to "invade" Raw and SmackDown at some point to start the build towards Survivor Series. Was it moved up to this week because of the circumstances? I would say it's a definite possibility. As scheduled, maybe there would have only been a few NXT talent there if SmackDown went on as planned, but I believe the NXT talent would have just been hanging around backstage, scouting the competition and then, next week, would be when they "invade".

The matches were top-notch, all wrapped in a pretty bow by showcasing Bryan vs. Cole to close the show. Amazing. I still can't believe this actually happened. I'm sure it's all a dream though.

:clap

There was one fail I forgot to mention. Stephanie McMahon, congratulating Natalya and Lacey for being brave, pandering to the already obvious, hailing it as another positive step in the women's "evolution", relishing in the media reaction of ESPN, NBC News, Sports Illustrated, etc. They will NEVER let you forget this, EVER!


----------



## rbl85

The next 2 weeks Smackdown and Raw are going to do the european Tour.

Which means that Raw and Smackdown will not do anything to smackdown until the week of SS


----------



## grecefar

Why show roderick if he wasn't going to interfere?, I was sure adam would win but not clean like that... anyway it was a great match. 

I laughed at shawn taking off the jacket.


----------



## Shaun_27

I thought this was a great show. They've simultaneously made a great Smackdown so I have to watch next week and got me even more invested in NXT. "Brand loyalty" this time of year is usually cringe-inducing, but it actually makes sense this year; NXT feel they have been overlooked and want to make a name for themselves. So simple and feels so fresh already. Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan was fantastic, only small complaint is I wish they saved this for down the line. It could headline a PPV.


----------



## Chelsea

10/11 SmackDown Discussion Thread: 79 pages
10/18 SmackDown Discussion Thread: 34 pages
10/25 SmackDown Discussion Thread: 32 pages
11/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: *83 pages*

Me opening this thread did wonders. You're welcome, pals, I knew I'm the best. After all, I'm the Queen of all Galaxies!


----------



## rbl85

This show was like every invasion post Survivor series show (with "new" face)


----------



## Reservoir Angel

As someone who has repeatedly tried to start making NXT regular viewing but constantly failed to stick with it, this show did very little for me.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## CMPunkRock316

TheAppler said:


> Bryan has lost to Buddy Murphy, Ali and now Cole all in 2019.
> 
> This man was once the most over face since Austin/Rock and now is nothing more than an enhancement talent.
> 
> A goddamn shame. I wish Bryan had the Austin attitude about putting the right people over. and when to put them over. If Cole won tonight it would've meant so much more had Bryan not already ate pins to guys like Ali and Buddy.


Disappointing to me too.


----------



## Chelsea

It seemed that D-Bry played a heel last night while Cole was a face. I would like to see Bryan ally himself with Sami, Shinsuke and Cesaro to defeat The Undisputed Era at Survivor Series.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

A lot of positives on here about the show but I wasn't bored like usual just indifferent. Cole/Bryan was a good match but I am really over seeing Bryan job to every one and Cole not tapping was dumb. This is a clear and apparent move to push NXT ahead of AEW in the ratings. I hate the "brand supremacy" crap anyways.

I see the ratings slightly bumped but I think that had more to do with the buzz of the stupid show (Fiend, Brock, etc) than this NXT thing.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## lesenfanteribles

The really nice thing about this episode was everything was fresh considering this NXT invasion angle they did but I know it may grow stale when these guys get overexposed as well since they could be working all shows by now before Survivor Series. And this circumstance that happened was kind of a blessing in disguise for the show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cant wait to see what the ratings look like.


----------



## Chelsea




----------

